# The "Daily" Worldbuilding Prompt. Chapter 3



## Ban

Remember these? 

If you're a worldbuilder like me, there's little you like more than rambling on and on about your worlds at every opportunity you can find. Isn’t it just great to share and compare your ramblings with the ramblings of fellow worldbuilders? The problem is, that sometimes there's no question worth rambling on about.

Now wouldn't it be fun, if there was a thread around to give you a daily prompt for just that purpose? Luck would have it, that this is exactly where the Daily Worldbuilding Prompt thread comes in. Each and every day, I'll ask you a question for you to answer. 

Each DWP thread runs for 50 days (and 50 prompts), after which a new ‘chapter’ will be opened to discuss the next 50 prompts, and so on. This is done to keep the discussions somewhat organized. Don’t worry however, you are still free to answer all of the questions from an old thread at any time. If you see one, two or however many prompts that interest you, hop on in and answer them at your leisure.

Previous chapters can be found:
Here: The "Daily" Worldbuilding Prompt
And here: The "Daily" Worldbuilding Prompt. Chapter 2

Have fun!


----------



## Ban

*Question 101: *Giants amongst giants. Who's the biggest/tallest sapient your world has ever known and what can you tell me about them?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 101: *Giants amongst giants. Who's the biggest/tallest sapient your world has ever known and what can you tell me about them?



Giants naturally enough. Though the tallest they top off at is around thirty feet and for the bipedal's on the world. With some trolls coming in second. Though some dragons can get taller and longer then them, it takes a few decades to do so. The self proclaimed Wyrm King and Dragon King are also quite large, both standing over forty feet tall and up to sixty feet long.


----------



## skip.knox

Giants here, too. I don't know much about them yet, but as they appear in my next novel, I'm going to have to figure them out. Here's what little I have.

_Giants are solitary creatures. Like birds, they come together to breed and raise the young, then off they go again. They return to nest once every five years. If the child has died, they breed again. If the child lives but has not bred, it’s just a reunion. If the child has bred twice, this family unit dissolves and the parents go off to die. Each parental couple breeds two offspring. Every once in a while, a third is born, though humans don’t know this until modern times. Even so, happenstance causes losses—war, disease—so the giant population declines over the centuries.
Giants are famously laconic. 
They prefer live meat and will herd. This basically set the table for dragons, so giants and dragons are mortal enemies.

The speech of giants is deep and languid, full of plosives and long vowels with few sibilants or fricatives. 
Giants do not claim sovereignty over land. They fight to walk alone and to be left alone. The parent stakes out an area for the child, which is to be his walking ground.
Much of a battle between giants involves show—posturing, strutting about, giving speeches like a Roman orator. This is punctuated by throwing large objects into the disputed ground. Once in a while, usually unintentionally, the giants get too close and there is a physical fight. When this happens, whole forests might be destroyed, lakes emptied, all wildlife fled or slain. 
Giants range from twenty to thirty feet tall. Legend puts the greatest of them at twice that, but that's what legends do._

And that's it. Their religion, customs, history, etc.? *shrug*  Known problem, best man working on it.


----------



## Ban

It might be short, but I was thoroughly immersed in the description you have of your giants Skip, though I do have a wonder where they receive their oratory skills from in isolation. Perhaps it's magic, I'm fine with that, simple magic without need for explanation is always a satisfactory answer to me.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 101: *Giants amongst giants. Who's the biggest/tallest sapient your world has ever known and what can you tell me about them?



Though they are not viewed as giants as such the Neanderthals are much taller and bigger than other humanoid species.  They are traditionally nomadic and live in tribes that consist of about eight or so clans.  While the average Neanderthal is about seven feet tall there are accounts of some Neanderthals being as tall as fifteen to twenty feet.  Because Neanderthals mostly reside in very remote areas such as steppes and mountain ranges they are often very hard to get access to.

For food they rely on game they've hunted and livestock.  The livestock also provide dairy products such as yoghurt, cheese, milk and so forth.  They have learned how to eat assorted vegetation that is found in woodland areas and grasslands that would harm or even kill many other humanoids.  Neanderthals who aren't nomadic tend to live in areas where they can get jobs where their strength can be utilised such as dock workers, road and rail construction workers, dam builders and nightclub bouncers.

Curiously, most police and military forces won't conscript or recruit them.


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 101: *Giants amongst giants. Who's the biggest/tallest sapient your world has ever known and what can you tell me about them?



On the main world, giants are genetic flukes, much as they are on earth.  Rare for them to top nine feet tall, reputations for stupids.  There are a few tales of entire villages being transformed into giants during  the 'times of passage,' when the 'demon star' passes by, but again, they don't last more than a few generations.

On the secondary world (Aquas), there was an especially militant tribe that managed to supersize themselves partly through supernatural means.  They conquered a huge stretch of the Strand, but their supersize petered out after a few generations.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 101: *I mentioned the Al Grat in the "top of the food chain" question in the previous thread. The Al Grat is a crab-like monster the size of a small mountain. It served as a mobile base of operations for the Generals during their war to destroy this plane of reality. It is sapient, but its intelligence is distributed throughout its body and very alien to us. After the war, it agreed to remain in the world peacefully and spends most of its time resting in the jungles west of Untia.

Technically, the Al Grat is just a specially-crafted variant of another species called the Ol Grat. Al Grat means "King Grat" and Ol Grat means "Lord Grat." The Ol Grat look similar to the Al Grat, but are only about the size of a city block. The Ol Grat were mostly used to carry troops and supplies, and only a few survived the war.

Perhaps there are Grat that stand taller than the Al Grat, but I don't know what they are.

Among humans, the Kumbaskans are known for their great height and girth. In Untian history, the tallest person of import would probably be Ikla, the first queen of the nation of Ikla, who stood at well over seven feet.


----------



## Ban

* Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting? (And what other rituals do they have? Do they raise the glass? Tap it with a spoon? What would be appropriate at what occassion?)


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

In my main WIP I have a floating platform, sheltered in a tidal bay, where all trader ships come and go. The folk assigned to dock service will make one toast per night at a communal table, This is an offering to the tides and it includes dropping a pinch of sea salt into their tankards before the first cup is poured. 

And I've borrowed a metaphorical term that I stumbled upon from an old Netherlands drink custom.  My Grogoch miners head butt each other (gently) when they share an afterwork drink.


----------



## Gotis

In my WIP a Satyr's first drink of the night is always always dedicated to their culture hero, Clovis. They raise their drink and shout, "For Clovis!" or "To Old Green-hooves." Then they exchange drinks with someone nearby in honor of Clovis's generous spirit.


----------



## Ban

Maker of Things Not Kings said:


> And I've borrowed a metaphorical term that I stumbled upon from an old Netherlands drink custom.  My Grogoch miners head butt each other (gently) when they share an afterwork drink.



We do/did this? Interesting, must have been a northener thing.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> * Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting? (And what other rituals do they have? Do they raise the glass? Tap it with a spoon? What would be appropriate at what occassion?)



Most soldiers on Eld do the libations to the dead and the fallen in some form or another. A mouthful or a shot to be put to the ground and then a drink for oneself. Sometimes ghosts of fallen comrades are even on hand for it. Things don't tend to get much fancier then a raised glass or taps from clawed hands.

And if they're using metal or clay cups, thumping them on the tables, someones head or helmet also works. It works as an attention getter and sometimes as an opening to a bar fight. Wood elves, of course, sometimes up things and drop some blood in for the toasts as a praise to their deities. It's usually not their own blood.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> * Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting? (And what other rituals do they have? Do they raise the glass? Tap it with a spoon? What would be appropriate at what occassion?)



For a toast the person or persons giving the toast will stand and bow to those being honoured.  S/he will then give the toast then raise a mug or glass in the direction of those being honoured and cry 'Tagay!'  Everyone else will then cry 'Tagay!'  Whether or not everyone stands before crying 'Tagay!' depends on how formal the event is.  In a bar everyone remains seated.  In a wedding people stand.

In a toast in the name of the Emperor, the Empire or the regional leader (who may be a President or a monarch) everyone must stand.

When toasting someone living or the Empire the glass or mug is drunk until it is empty before banging it in the table.

If the person being honoured is dead one tenth of the drink is left in the glass or mug.  That tenth will be poured over the grave of the deceased.


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> * Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting? (And what other rituals do they have? Do they raise the glass? Tap it with a spoon? What would be appropriate at what occassion?)


Strangely, apart from the usual 'health' and 'best wishes,' type phrases, I've never really gone into this.


----------



## Ban

*Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largely unknown by most of your world's residence?


There exist a small group of Orcs known as The Dog-kin. They were a minority even in their own tribe. This tribe believed in many spirits including Kutya, the dog spirit. These Dog-kin were warrior priests who kept dogs. Specifically they kept bone-crushing dogs. (the extinct species _*Borophagus orc* to be exact)_
These dogs are sacred to Kutya. These Dog-Kin considered the dogs family and would choose one to be blood brothers with. They lived, eat, and fought together. When one of the dogs died, it was mourned as if it were a fellow Orc.
Since the tribes were concurred and forged into a single nation The Dog-kin are even more rare. Elements of their beliefs were incorporated into the official religion with varying degrees of acceptance.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?



Funny, figuring this out is my next worldbuilding challenge, the last significant hurdle I have on my country map.  (To be clear, I'm also writing.)

In my story the nation has a special province that remains feudalistic.  Its position on the map, with a mountain range on one side and a huge number of swamps and rivers along the coast, have kept it isolated, and it only joined the main country on the condition of retaining special autonomy.

Recently I've been thinking there may be some kind of colony that another big country established there, which then went independent and semi-native, kind of like the Vikings of Normandy in France.  But the region needs to be poor, feudalistic, a little backwards, so I'm struggling to decide what kind of culture and background that colony might be.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largely unknown by most of your world's residence?









Allow me to introduce you to the Tautai.  The name loosely translates as "Mariners" because they are from the various islands that dot the Great Western Sea and they are regarded as the world's best ocean navigators.  Their lives are based around fishing, harvesting fruits from trees and growing root based crops.  Because they spend long periods at sea the Tautai have developed the ability to drink sea water and to breathe underwater for a few hours.  They are very skilled underwater hunters and have developed weapons they can use underwater to hunt prey, especially shark.  

Their language is similar to the Maori language in the Cook Islands and they have a written language not unlike Braille.   They are mostly brown skinned with brown or black hair.  Tautai are unique for having gills which are located on the back which are invisible to the naked eye unless they are underwater.  It is partly because of the gills that it is considered tabu (strictly forbidden) to touch a Tautai on the back without their permission.

The photo gives an idea of the type of costume a Tautai female would wear as their traditional costume but it is worth noting that such clothing is not worn as everyday clothing outside of the more remoter islands.  Most of the time Tautai dress pretty much like everyone else does in the Tarakan Empire.

According to the Census taken in the 445th year of the 7th Millennium there are about four million Tautai within the Empire.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?



Two at the very least. The Trow and the Swamp Dwarves. The Trow because they hid themselves away inside their crystal style cities and the swamp dwarves, because seriously, dwarves in a swamp?

The Trow are, as possibly mentioned before, a not quite drow, not quite elf and not quite troll cross who spend time doing lot's of mystic research and hiding away to be quite peaceful sorts who are guarded by yeti's and have no standing armies. Which, given it's Eld, should be an impossibility, but they made it work. They are very closed to outsiders and most only ever get to meet with the yeti's. Most only once. They were called upon for the Lich Wars but would not leave their towers, saying it was not their fault the undead walked and the undead would not find them. This will have the unfortunate effect of biting them in the ass in time. Which, will make them even more rare, given they also have the lowest birth rate of any of the varied species on Eld. This means they play as close to a traditional style elf as possible.

The Swamp Dwarves are exactly that. A mixed ancestry of delver and orchard dwarves that took to the southern swamps and salt marshes below ogre territory and slightly above sea elf territory, they grew into their role and the swamps general insanity. They are in essence, cajun dwarves and they love their spice, their gator and their gumbo. Most live in house boats of sort and travel the tributaries and swampland in well crafted mangrove boats. They spend most their time hunting the swamp and jungle dwelling octopi, gators and crawdads among others. They make rare appearances when they have bounties and sell them at the port cities before disappearing again. Given they are dwarves, they also make some very powerful rum and beers to drink and some of their food is spicy enough to leave their three cousin types running in pain. Only the orchard dwarves tend to acknowledge them and most don't even recall they are there. They're happy with this set up.


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?



One of the minority folk in my world are the Asrai, derived somewhat from the English folklore/fairy creatures. 

These diminutive flesh and blood folk live in one room stone cottages built upon pylons/foundations out in the tidal flats of the bay which makes for easy access to the waters they are drawn to. The have blue, semi-translucent skin, large black eyes that have a protective flap that emerges to cover and protect them when they're underwater. They are my world's fisher-folk, responsible for the bulk of the net and trap work during the "push" tides, created by the pull of the dual moons and the sun, that drive fish into the bay and up the river mouths by the thousands. They can breathe on land or in water and their mouths feature a whale-like baleen, allowing them to feed while swimming, that retracts to reveal rows of tiny, sharp teeth. 

They speak through/in the water to each other but are silent on land. They're also night folk, preferring to be out under the moons and asleep during the days. They are an ancient race, once far more prominent in the world and they serve as the memory of the world's history, though none of the land based folk have any notion of their fulfilling that role. Most choose to avoid them when they can, finding them to be too odd to engage with, though most are thankful to them for their skills at harvesting fish and shellfish, both main sources of food for this land.


----------



## ThinkerX

*



			Question 103:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largley unknown by most of your world's residence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of obscure groups on both my principle worlds - tribes, races, ethnic groups.  Dwarves would be one example: not unknown, but not regarded as a truly separate race, either - merely shorter than normal humans valued as level headed advisers and craftsmen.  There are 'dwarf districts,' but no real towns or nations.
> 
> Another example would be the Ervin, the more or less direct descendants of those humans who were the favored servants of the utterly alien Dawn Races.  Many small bands of Ervin evaded the destruction that befell their masters and went on to establish miniature civilized enclaves elsewhere, using scattered scraps of preserved lore.  Clans descended from these bands hold substantial mystic authority in remote city states.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ban

*Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old aage? If not, why not?


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old age? If not, why not?


Retirement is for the rich.
Most folk work until they die. Some transition to less strenuous work allowing the younger one to take over the heavy lifting. Some don't have anyone to take over, others are too proud too quit.
Among the orcs there is no true retirement. They're expected to die fighting. Those who haven't by a certain age will seek it out. Some go hunting dangerous creatures. Some cities have elderly fight clubs. On occasion an old orc might stand on a street corner goading young folks in a fight.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old aage? If not, why not?



Like the above answer, retirement really isn't a concept yet. Most of the elderly tend to be cared for by their families, particularly in the Greenkin, if they somehow manage to live that old. Not helped by such things as the Battle Born, who rarely make it to old age and often die in spectacular fights. As they were born on the battlefield, so they shall die. Mostly a wood elf thing, but up until the Lich Wars there were more then a few such. Most just work their trade and go through the day to day motions.

The best course for many is to end up in either Healers Halls or a Hearth Temple. They can expect to be taken care of quite well and if they feel need to be useful, they can work within their limits. Others are stubborn sorts who will work and live quite happily on their own until they go to the grave and spend time talking to the local Hedges or shouting at kid's in the city to get away from their place. But full on actual retiring isn't a concept as of yet.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old aage? If not, why not?



Because the Tarakan Empire sprawls across many millions of square kilometres of ocean many communities are completely isolated so there is often no means for the elderly to receive a pension so the usual practice is for the elderly to be placed in Halls of the Elders where the elderly spend their final years mediating on matters of ethics, morals or other matters that courts are too busy to deal with.  This is also the case in most villages and remoter towns.

In bigger towns and cities local authorities tend to pay an old age pension that is enough to provide for their basic needs and provide them with basic housing.

Only elderly people who have served the Imperial or regional government either as public servants, law enforcement or in the military are paid a pension.

Elderly people who live in the home of an aristocrat or a wealthy benefactor (such as members of a harem or the household staff) are usually paid a large sum of money and moved to a summer house where they can live out their final days in a life of reasonable comfort if they save their money and live off the interest.

Among nomadic communities the standard practice is to abandon the elderly as soon as they are too old to perform their duties because they become a burden to the collective group.  Wherever possible they are left in a temple or shrine, thus the reason why so many remoter shrines will often have elderly people praying, meditating or wandering around offering help and advice.


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old aage? If not, why not?



for humans, the answer is much as previous posts: not really, although younger folks are expected to take care of their elders.  Some occasionally retire to special monasteries, but that's not common.

Goblins and hobgoblins are a bit different - they age in a different fashion than humans.  The typical (male) member of these races will appear every as energetic at 60 as he did at 20.  But, once old age sets in, it does so hard and fast; their bodies degrade to the point of failure in months, a year or two at most.  Some commit ritual suicide at this point, others retire to the Halls, dispensing wanted or unwanted consul to any who come by.


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

The world I'm working in is inhabited by a dozen different types of folk and this answer varies village to village. Some villages revere their elders and wait on them hand and foot. Others work as long as they are able right alongside their kin or take over less strenuous matters.   However, each village is overseen by a _Doyenne_ who is, by default, the eldest person in the village. They then select a small group of three, usually elders as well, though it is not a mandate that they must choose so, to sit in council with on village concerns.  When a Doyenne dies they are replaced by the next eldest in the village.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?





Devor said:


> Funny, figuring this out is my next worldbuilding challenge, the last significant hurdle I have on my country map.  (To be clear, I'm also writing.)
> 
> In my story the nation has a special province that remains feudalistic.  Its position on the map, with a mountain range on one side and a huge number of swamps and rivers along the coast, have kept it isolated, and it only joined the main country on the condition of retaining special autonomy.
> 
> Recently I've been thinking there may be some kind of colony that another big country established there, which then went independent and semi-native, kind of like the Vikings of Normandy in France.  But the region needs to be poor, feudalistic, a little backwards, so I'm struggling to decide what kind of culture and background that colony might be.



Yay!  I finally cracked it!  Now I can tell you all about my country's minority culture.  

Well, there's a few details still to iron out (read: naming issues). :shrug:

Once upon a time there was a family of lonely ogre-like creatures. They were big and dumb, but also friendly and awkward and sad. Their entire small race had their pride stripped from them by fairies. People didn't like them, and eventually attacked them, burning down their home and killing several of their small number.  In the ashes of their home a gateway appeared, through which they entered into the endless battlefields of one of the orc gods.  "I will sell you a clan of orc slave warriors," he promised, "and you can rule over this region."

The ogre-like creatures agreed, and within a few weeks a clan of orcs arrived on ships to invade. But the ogre-creatures didn't want to invade. They didn't want to rule. In their minds they had bought new orc slave.... friends.

The struggles that followed were awkward, confusing, and cruel.  The orcs hated farming. The humans hated orcs. The ogre-creatures never found their friends. And the system fell apart.

Today humans and orcs live side by side under the rule of a feudal lord, whose power comes from the heads of the ogre creatures which now line his walls. Their heavily taxidermied heads retain their innate magics, the orc god's contract, and the lingering magics of the sprites' geis on them, giving this lord enough force to retain his feudal autonomy as part of an otherwise developing nation.

But the people beneath him, many of whom are now a little part orc, hate it and yearn to join the modern world.


----------



## Ban

*Question 105: *Butterflies, swans and peacocks. Can you tell me about a creature considered beautiful in your world? (Bonus: How are they used by artists and poets? Are any specific values attached to them?)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 105: *Butterflies, swans and peacocks. Can you tell me about a creature considered beautiful in your world? (Bonus: How are they used by artists and poets? Are any specific values attached to them?)



Those three of course, phoenix's, certain types of dragons, jungle birds and well, pretty much anything colorful. But since you also said creature, sylvans, angels and demons can all fall under it too. Though since swans got mentioned, there are Swan Maids and Knights too. Shifter sorts but considered quite beautiful, if kind of brutal at times. They can be a foul fowl after all. But all are used by artists and poets much the same way they are on earth.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 105: *Butterflies, swans and peacocks. Can you tell me about a creature considered beautiful in your world? (Bonus: How are they used by artists and poets? Are any specific values attached to them?)









One of the most beautiful, if very elusive, creatures are the *maliit na pakpak* (or merely pakpak) who reside in jungles and woodlands of the northern regions of the Tarakan Empire.  They tend to come in a variety of colours but usually the darker shades of the colours of the rainbow.  Because of their small size (the average sized pakpak is less than a foot tall) and their tendency to only come out at night it is claimed by many people that pakpak don't exist.  Despite their alluring appearance which many a writer and poet has written about they often have a vicious temperament and their bite is almost always fatal to all humanoids except the Tautai.

(The image is purely for inspiration, not for use in anything I may write or publish.)


----------



## MrNybble

Ban said:


> *Question 105: *Butterflies, swans and peacocks. Can you tell me about a creature considered beautiful in your world? (Bonus: How are they used by artists and poets? Are any specific values attached to them?)



There is a creature I have never given a name to. A cross between a mollusk and jellyfish. When it stops moving for any reason in the water in lives, it deploys a gas bag like appendage that floats above the surface of the water. This gas bag trails dozens of tendrils like a jellyfish that glow with a bio luminances while the mollusk part is anchored under the water. The light attracts things that stick to the threads and paralyzes them. Once enough food is collected, it deflates the gas bag and withdraws the tendrils to feast.

Sometimes dozens if not hundreds collected in areas. This provides an eerie light show for people. Tendrils that can get up to half a dozen meters in height. Each having a varied undulating color pattern unique to each creature. An effect called the "Dance of Demon Fingers" by most that have witnessed the spectacle. This has inspired many tales and lores over the centuries.


----------



## Ban

*Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it? (Bonus: Do the cures actually work?)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ban said:


> *Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it? (Bonus: Do the cures actually work?)


This is my area of "expertise" or whatever it's called when talking about things you've made up yourself - or, at least, it should be. A while back I started a thread about whether or not werewolves get hangovers. My thinking is that they do, but that they will need to drink a lot more than regular humans in order to get it.
I've not actually put too much thought into how the other races are affected by overconsumption of alcohol, but I know that at least the anfylk get hangovers. For the elves and the dwarves I don't actually know. 

With respect to cures, the anfylk do have them, but they're complicated to make, and require expensive ingredients. As is common with anfylk, the cure is taken by smoking a pipe. I dug up a section from my would-be debut novel Enar's Vacation, where Enar gets offered the cure:

_Back on the porch Enar found Beired waiting for him, still sitting at her usual seat, where he'd seen her earlier. In front of her on the table lay a thick cutting board made of stone, and beside it stood a heavy mortar and pestle. Spread out in a disorderly jumble around the board and mortar stood a plethora of jars and tins, pouches and little bags; probably full of herbs and roots and other nature-medicine things he'd never heard of.

When he arrived at the table she looked up and greeted him with a smile. “How are you feeling?”

“Well...” he scratched his head and looked away, at the hanging chair where he'd sat last night. “I'm okay, I guess, sort of...” He coughed and put his hand up to cover his face. “Just a bit of the-morning-after, you know. Nothing major. I'll be fine.”

“You look like shit.”

Enar blushed. “Um... Yes, sorry. I...” He looked down at his feet. “I'm not at my best.” She was probably right. If he looked even half as bad as he felt he should be happy they didn't have a mirror in his guest burrow. “Sorry,” he said again.

“That's okay. Did Linnea explain?”

“Well, she said you were doing some kind of medicine?”

Beired sighed. “Didn't, then.”

“Oh...” Enar hesitated. “Is there something I should know?”

“Here.” Beired pointed at a small, bone white, pipe sitting on a stand among the jars and tins. A faint trail of smoke wove its way up from its bowl. “You know how to smoke a pipe, right?”

“Uhm... yes... Is that all?” Enar looked at the table with all its tins and pouches.

“Yes.” Beired looked up at him. “Third puff will be unpleasant, so sit down. That's all you need to know – for now.”

He nodded. The secrets of the hills again. “I see.”

“Good,” said Beired with a grin that said he had no idea what he was talking about. “Sit.”

Enar pulled out a chair and sat down. Beired pointed at the pipe and nodded for him to go ahead. He picked it up and weighed it in his hand. Much lighter than he'd expected. The light played over the surface of the bowl, creating an illusion of thick, rolling, fog. Mesmerized he stared at it.

“Cloudswool,” said Beired. “Family heirloom.”

Enar froze. “Oh...” Don't drop it. Don't drop it. Don't drop it. “I've never seen one of those before.” He swallowed. Not an illusion. “They're very rare aren't they?”

“Very.”

He looked at her. Cloudswool pipe, herbs and roots; what was he getting himself into? Maybe he should do like Linnea and run for it. He could deal with a hangover. It'd go away on its own eventually. Beired looked him in the eye, and said nothing. His stomach clenched._​
The story then goes on to describe what happens when Enar smokes the pipe, and in the end, the hangover is completely gone.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it? (Bonus: Do the cures actually work?)



They've been known to exist, lurking around dark corners with giant wooden mallets to hit whoever drank two kegs of Pink's Iced Ale or took down too many bottles of Shanty Side Rum on the head. Pretty much everyone can get them, though some can get magical augments and spells to make it not a problem. Others have such active metabolisms that they have to drink a lot and drink something really strong to get them, or just ask for anything made by drow, which solves both problems fairly quickly.

Most of the true lushes have decided that the only cure is to drink some more, which is the one and only true cure. According to them. Most common among the cures for those who don't want to (immediately) get back into drinking is just food. Lot's and lot's of food. Actually, as with Svrt and while something I have shown in chat before, let me gat the hangover breakfast for a starting adventurer who didn't realize it was a good idea to drink with a Priestess of Lolth and a dwarf.

_"Drink before you talk." He said kindly. She did so, giving a raspy thank you. It was hot, extremely strong tea that caused her to cough a bit.

    "The hells is that?" She sputtered.

    "Soldiers tea. The tea of the every day fighter."

    "Oh." She grimaced a little and drank some more. "How'd I get here? Where, is here?"

    "Here is the  Red Knight Inn. I am Jorgen, owner and proprietor. Dwarf called Olgaf and some drow brought you in. Paid for the night and for the hangover cure you'd be needing. Not good to be in debt to either of those, girl." He said. "Now have a seat and we'll get some proper food in you."

    Said food turned out to be a tin platter full of fried eggs, hashed potatoes, sausages and bacon smothered in gravy and a side of cheese and bread. It was a ridiculously large meal, but she began to eat it anyways. And to her surprise, she finished it. And three cups of the tea. It was good, once she got past it's darkness and bitterness. She figured to buy some before heading out. Jorgen slipped a paper in front of her.
_
As a note, the Soldiers Tea is also considered a good and proper thing for waking up and getting over the hangover. Some places do stews or oats and other heavy breakfasts. Some even advise drinking lot's of water. With a plate of much food.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it? (Bonus: Do the cures actually work?)



The most infamous alcoholic beverage served in the Tarakan Empire is vine mamago - spicy rice wine - which is made from an assortment of fruits, rice, spices and (according to rumours) pakpak piss.  If you think of your worst hangover and multiply it by ten you might get an idea about what sort of hangover this stuff gives you.  The police reckon that shutting the hungover victim in a sound proof cell with no light whatsoever after beating them senseless in the interrogation cell is the best cure: if nothing else the pain from the beating will take your mind off the hangover.  Tautai reckon coconut milk drunk straight from the coconut is best - if you can stand the screaming agony caused by the sound of anything being tapped.  Everyone else prefers Sinigang Na Baboy (pork rind soup served with pineapples).


----------



## Ban

*Question 107: *Land-Oysters, Sea-Giraffes and Flying-Bears. What sort of strange and terrifying evolutions have you subjected real world animals to in your worlds?


(Yeah I read the chat Svrt and Orc. Sneaky buggers  )


----------



## Svrtnsse

Of the three mentioned above, I do have flying bears - or Wind Bears, as I named them - in my setting. Roughly speaking, they're a bear-version of the flying squirrel. Mostly they sail on the wind and climb on cliffs and mountain sides.

There are also flying luminous jellyfish, which is why I believe prairie-oysters may be a thing too, but I haven't actually written them into the setting yet. The same goes for sea-giraffes, but now I really want to add them. Searaffe?


----------



## Svrtnsse

Also, in one of my books, the main character got attacked by a giant squid, in the jungle.


----------



## Orc Knight

Any terrifying combination is usually not much of evolution so much as the drow asking the question 'Can we mix these things together?' and then proceeding to try it. Thus chimaera's, owlbears, manticores, hydra's and other such mixtures are all their fault. Though the natural one is the griffon, the gods elf and green hit beasts, as they prey on them.

There are lot's of other natural beasties, including aforementioned squid and octopi in the jungles and swamps, kraken that can walk and godzilla monsters in the sea's. The herder dwarves have bred a Battering Ram, which is a ram the size of an elephant used to break castle gates. There's also still dinosaurs about, though not fully recognizable as we would know them and as deadly as the world around them. There's the root boars, which are like normal wild pigs and boars, but with a much worse temper who borrow or hang out in cities in the sewers and kill and eat anything they get ahold of. Delver dwarves blind hounds, which are a version of great danes with no eyes. The giant riding parrots for the dark elves (drow) of Tit'allia as a part of their very colorful air force. The Bronze Boars, a mythical sort of boar in the jungles and ridden by trolls that has metallic skin of sorts after reaching a certain age and eating lot's of heavily magical things.

The Shadow Wolves, an orcish breed of riding wolves that can cut through the shadow realms and are more vicious then the regular riding wolves and often called Wargs. The War Pigs of the north also for the orcs and part of the riding clans, possibly cousins of the Bronze Boars. The Red Aurochs, which are bigger then old aurochs, and also red and very fighty. And the requisite killer rabbits. They do exist.

An Edit: I also forgot the Great Hinds and other deer and elk of the Fea and Sylvan forests that are used as mounts. The greatest of which is the King of Forest which is often used as a mount for the current wood elf ruler of the time. And the overgrown shellfish along the coasts and super gators and crocodiles. Really a lot of the world is full of oversize animals and prehistoric beasties like mammoths in the far north. Strange beasties in the jungles and strange featherless birds along the coasts that aren't reptiles or dinosaurs. So, there's a lot of general weirdness about.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 107: *Land-Oysters, Sea-Giraffes and Flying-Bears. What sort of strange and terrifying evolutions have you subjected real world animals to in your worlds?


I've got unicorns and winged reindeer. Some animals are altered by mages/alchemists. Dog fighting is fairly common. These dogs are fed potions designed to beef them up and also to guard against mind control magic.
Not quite an animal but, the "zombie ant fungus" has been mutated and can now control animals and people. It was an experiment by an Elven government to control enemies on the battlefield. It didn't work out like they planned.
Edit to mention: Many mix and match creatures from folklore don't naturally exist in my world, but a skill necromancer can make just about anything.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 107: *Land-Oysters, Sea-Giraffes and Flying-Bears. What sort of strange and terrifying evolutions have you subjected real world animals to in your worlds?
> 
> 
> (Yeah I read the chat Svrt and Orc. Sneaky buggers  )









The flying tiger is perhaps the most fearsome predator in the Tarakan Empire.  Flying tigers are mostly found in the mountains where they prey on small mammals and birds.  They occasionally attack humanoids if they venture too close to their young.  The flying tiger is about half the size of tigers in our world.  In the Tarakan Empire it is illegal to hunt them and they also feature on both the Imperial coat of arms and the Imperial flag.


----------



## Devor

I've done tons of this in the past, but I'm just going to look at Smughitter.

First, I have the three creatures that have been infused with seelie magic: The Wolpertinger (winged rabbit), the Peryton (winged deer), and the Swan.  But all of those are pretty standard folklore.  There's also a range of insects they use for magical purposes, but I think the only physical change comes in a celtic knot pattern on their back and wings.

Next I have the more monsterous creatures, beginning with the Barghest and Nightjar, but stretching out into a variety of far more warped creatures. These "taisidhe" creatures, as I'm calling them, have "ghostly" fairy fire properties that allow them to pass through objects, change their shape for a bit, and leave blue fairy fire in their footsteps.  Each of them are based on folklore, but some are pretty warped, like the Domartch, which has a dog face, bat wings, three fish tails, and no hands - it just skips and flies across the top of the water.  All of these creatures represent a warping of seelie magic and are drawn to places where seelie magic leaks.

Finally, I have my murloc-class race.... the Dhobar.  These creatures are based on the stoat (forest floor), the badger (burrows), the marten (treetops), and the otter (rivers).  They're about four feet long, only semi-intelligent, and can use tools when shown how.  Now I know I compared them to murlocs, but this is where the comparison ends. Dhobar can be taught to improve their select habitat.  They were once trained just to prevent fires or clean up the rivers, but recently people have realized this can be extended dramatically, and the otter-type Dobhar has been used to maintain water filtration plants inside most cities.


----------



## Ban

*Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

I'm working in a very minimalist, agrarian world. Walking, ox carts, barrows, and river skiffs are the main forms of transport. But there is room for ingenuity and advance and the mining folk, the Grogochs, have found they could make a little extra coin running handcars designed and refitted to transport folk and goods from north to south on the old narrow lode car lines. So, in this world, it's awe inspiring because of it's novelty and convenience and has led to an additional east/west track being laid for only the transport of goods/folk, allowing the central village, once just a stopover camp on cross-land travels, to become the emerging, commercial hub of the land.


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)



two candidates, one a bit low key, the other just starting to be developed in the aftermath of the Traag War.

The low key candidate is the bicycle - clunky single speed beasts with iron frames and solid tires.  However, despite their limitations, bicycles did triple the amount of miles a Solarian Legion could cover each day, especially given that nations excellent system of stone paved roads.  With the wars end, bicycles are everywhere.  New designs are appearing, some that feature actual gears, others three wheeled beasts intended to tote passengers or parcels.

The brand new and still experimental candidate is the steam locomotive, developed during the war for industrial use in Equitant, center of Solaria's technological revolution.  Currently it is being tested at factory complexes and mine sites, though some dream of railways extending for hundreds of miles.  The limitation will be fuel, as the planet has no coal, which means burning either still scarce fumar trees or tapping into the worlds modest petroleum deposits.

A third candidate, showy, but not truly developed yet, are hot air balloons, usually employed for military observation.  The military also has a secret program making use of what we'd term 'hang gliders,' but these are regarded as unreliable and extremely dangerous.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)



So many choices. Plenty there to inspire awe, from sandworms to airships. Though Zukal does have entire flying cities (or, did, they now have one) and fleets of airships. They also have their golem horses and even golem elephants and their alchemically tinkered beasties. There's sea elf coral ships and other live ships like the Sea Queen. She actually flies too and tends to be very impressive and awe inspiring when it slams into a war zone. There's the military wyvern and dragon flights can be quite impressive. Same with griffons when they aren't busy trying to eat people.

A Peach Knight on a hydra or a manticore is quite impressive, especially if they have an alchemist on another neck with explosives and there usual amount of chemicals. There's giant spiders and wolves and really lot's of stuff I named last go, including the dinosaurs again. At least one queen has rode on a Render into battle, which is the unicorn equivalent of a carnivorous homicidal maniac that breathes fire and acid and scares dragons. There's the horseless carriages powered by magic and steam in Zukal too, one even floats. They also have land ships.

The dwarves at one point had an entire underground ship fleet they used to launch an attack on Paradise. The drow now use it as museum pieces around the city. They also have their full steel ship fleet they get around the sea's with and are used with magic. The drow have submarines and the human fleets are often almost as impressive. As I said, there's a lot.


----------



## Miles Lacey

The plebs can take the train, the tramp steamers or even a plane or airship but a discerning aristocrat like you will travel by adama.  That is, a flying horse.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)


Probably the pterosaurs used by the dark elves. The snow elves use flying reindeer. It inspires awe because very few have been able to tame a flying creature.
There is also a man called Sarrel the Necromancer who rides in a cart pulled by a team of zombies. It inspires terror which might be a form of awe.


----------



## Ban

*Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)


Well if you go to the inhuman section of Amber City, there is Gret. She's a Goblin and quite good at what she does. She's not cheap though.
If you find yourself in the heart of The Gnoman Empire I'd suggest a man named Theopolis or Boss Theo. regardless of who you hire, you'll want his blessing. Just keep in mind, the Gnomes were named after the city, not the other way around. You don't want to look like a tourist.
Speaking of Gnomes, you might be able to convince a Red Cap. They don't care about money. They're a group of murderous Gnomes who hate humans. Of course don't approach them yourself if you are human.
There's always Sarrel the Necromancer. He doesn't care about life at all. He'd even raise the body to be your servant if you want. Payment would merely be some ghastly future favor.
You might try for an audience with Count Bellathorn. He rules over a small area called Lugosia. He's a vampire, but an honorable person. As long as you're not trying to off one of his subjects, you might convince him to add your target to his next meal. He does prefer feeding on the wicked. You're not wicked are you?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)



Usually the easiest way to do it is to tell a wood elf that whoever you want gone insulted their battle prowess. The elf is likely to even eat the evidence too! A foe offed and a dinner as a reward.

On the other hand, for the disappearing of (mostly) more subtle ways, one finds the way to the Assassins Guild in the White City nowadays. It will be properly reviewed by Gennia D'Chen and may even go all the way to High Queen Titania and the Council of Four and passed into the Greenkin Ruling Councils. If it's for something petty then you're more or less left with the thug route or the above wood elf way. If they all find it perfectly viable, not a threat to the current rulers and not going to hurt them in the long run then it will not take long and you'll find your target gone quite abruptly.

You can also contact Slum Lords and other thugs, but the only way to get a full professional is through the Assassins Guild as ruled by the Assassin Queen. Which will cost you plenty of money. Which you hopefully have after getting your writing job with the cook books and crime drama's while living in the formerly empty house you took on as your own.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)



If you want to make someone disappear you've got all sorts of options.  A shady Captain of a steamer could always arrange for them to "dine with the naga".  There's a number of gangs that will provide "permanent dirt naps" for the right price.  A more effective way that costs nothing is to accuse them of heresy in a letter to the Catechism then arrange for some incriminating evidence to back it up to be found in their car or home.  Some people offer "murder for hire" services.  Just be careful: plain-clothes police officers and agents of the Ministry of Internal Security (MIST) are very good at sniffing out dirty deeds being done, especially if they're done dirt cheap.


----------



## Ban

With that ghastly business out of the way...

*Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> With that ghastly business out of the way... *Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)



Give me a second, I'll have to stew over this one. Certainly no pumpkin spice lattes. But as it is fall, soups, stews and heavier meals become the forefront of many meals. Chili's and chowders and the like. It is, as always, whatever is at hand during the season. So in the north, apples and other fruits for many a pie and such. Pastries and applejack come out and many an animal finds itself butchered, salted and stored. Ciders come to fore as things like lemonade and sweet tea's go to ground. Hot tea's and coffee also become more prevalent along with seasonal beers.

Given it is the harvest season, everything one imagines is typical of it comes about. Though it is different on the Southern Continent, where it means the rainy season is coming in and their food variety quite a bit more tropical. Though it still get's chilly and the like, one needs more stew and soup style things too. As for an autumn meal example. I'll use an orcish one from the plains, because why not? It's likely the only meal that works for you because it'll fill you up for a couple of hours at least.

Breakfast: Trencher breakfast, a meal of eggs, sausage gravy,served on a large plate size bread bowl, with a side of apples and oats and a breakfast ale, tea or milk.
Second Breakfast: A light warmed sandwich, usually with cold cuts or fish and milk, tea or coffee.
Lunch: Second meal ale of the day, sandwiches soaked with the leftover sausage gravy of the morning and cold vegetables.
Tea Time: Some light cookies and tea (warm, but some orcs take it cold).
Snacks: Jerked and salted meat and boiled eggs are fairly common, along with cheeses.
Supper/Dinner: Usually a roast and veggies that have been cooking all day, if you're real lucky, it's a dinosaur haunch and therefore you can have it on your sandwiches for lunch the next day. Third and fourth meal ale/beer/beverage of your choice.
Dessert: Berry and fruit pies, more tea. Roasted or sugared nuts.
Midnight Snack: A quick roast sandwich or three and a night cap.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)



There's no autumn as such because virtually all of the Tarakan Empire is in the tropics but fish, rice, root vegetables, citrus fruits and various spices make up the majority of the diet.

BREAKFAST

Mojo soup made from rice, coconut milk and certain fruits.  

LUNCH

Usually an assortment of various vegetables, fruits and rice wrapped in eatable leaves.  Usually spices will be added.  

DINNER

The biggest meal of the day is spent with family.  Rice, steamed or baked vegetables, fish and meat are served.  Desserts - such as fruits, small cakes and dairy products - will be served.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> With that ghastly business out of the way...
> 
> *Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)


I'm not sure about specifics. I suppose it would be harvest time, so veggies dishes and pies would be common. Tea is a staple. Coffee and hot chocolate would be special treats as they aren't native. Folks would also be prepping for winter. I imagine there would would be some sort of feast for harvest followed by more conservative eating.


----------



## Ban

*Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ban said:


> *Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?


The price of gas - because while it's a modern-day world, there are no cars.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?



Computers.  They haven't got the need for them.  If they need information they go to libraries and if they need to communicate with others they send letters or telegrams or they call them.  Or visit them.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?



Probably cars. Though Eld does a whole cheat thing when they get invaded by aliens and already having airships and trains of sorts, the personal vehicle is not something that would ever even really occur to most of them. Except the drow, but the drow have shown no particular love for them either. Otherwise magic more or less helps make it more like the modern world and beyond in time. And with the eventual reappearance of portal and gate systems and cross dimensional travel and teleportation, cars are just kind of a waste of metal.


----------



## Ban

*Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?



I want to just say 'It's Eld' and figure that should be enough. But if you're coming at it from an ignorant view and all you see is a lush fantasy filled world then I guess I would say, "You're dinner for the elves. Also everything else might be trying to kill you. The greenkin are pretty nice for the most part though."


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


This is a really difficult question for me. I haven't implemented anything in particular that's really all that harrowing it could be used to dissuade someone from moving there. It's a fairly standard fantasy-world, but in modern-day times. The reasons you wouldn't want to move there would be about the same as the reasons you wouldn't want to move here.

One thing though, portal magic is illegal, so if you moved there, you wouldn't be able to legally move away again.


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


There’s millions of genocidal human-hating demons pouring into the world everyday.  There’s also widespread religious wars, fungi that use mind control magic and “zombie” outbreaks throughout half the world and brutal military dictatorships and civil unrest in the other half.  And, for the love of god, stay away from the ocean.
But the real thing that should keep you out is the high cost of living in the “civilized” parts of the world.  Seriously, the property tax in some areas is absurd!

But really, in this setting of mine, life is pretty good for the average joe.  Mostly because they don’t know about all the crazy stuff going on behind the curtain.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


There are many ways to die, or worse in my world. There are a few different types of dragons. Most you'll meet are about the size of a bear, but you can find bigger. The three moons each cause a different variety of were-creature. When those moons align you don't want to be outside. 
There are two types of zombie. There is the fungus controlled variety, highly infectious with no cure. There is also the undead variety. Skilled necromancers can cobble together horrific abominations. Speaking of the undead, Vampires skulk in the night looking for their next meal. Ghosts are real and dangerous. You may be able to reason with one, but most don't care about the living. 
Watch out for the graspberry bush. I looks harmless and it's yellow berries enticing, but it will grab you with its thorny vines and pull you into it's gaping maw. Any baker or wine maker will pay good money for the berries though. They're to die for.
Add to that  several cults that practice humanoid sacrifice, crazy red-hatted gnome assassins, and worst of all governmental bureaucracy.
My world is, as a great Q once said, "... wondrous, with treasures to satiate desires both subtle and gross; but it's not for the timid."


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


1 - Lovecraftian abominations lurking behind the scenes

2 - even civilized Solaria is pretty much a early enlightenment era corrupt dictatorship


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 107: *Land-Oysters, Sea-Giraffes and Flying-Bears. What sort of strange and terrifying evolution's have you subjected real world animals to in your worlds?
> 
> 
> (Yeah I read the chat Svrt and Orc. Sneaky buggers  )



Bearack - furry bear sized beast, six legs, tentacles growing out of its back.  Omnivore, but easily ticked off, capable of hurling armored warriors a good dozen plus yards.  

Vree - smaller dog sized version of Bearacks, hunt in packs.  Considered pests.

plus the descendants of once ordinary animals mutated either by Shub-Niggurath or during the Time of Passage, when the Demon Star draws nigh.  Mostly, though, these are one-offs.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?



"So you want to visit my world, eh?  You do realise that some places have laws that would put even apartheid and Jim Crow laws to shame?  Or that many parts of the world still rely on untrained mages for health care?  Perhaps the ship smashing nagas, airship tearing rocs and car crushing mammoths might not be to your liking?  And some of the spices here are so strong that you'll be on intimate terms with the toilet for the next few weeks."


----------



## Ban

*Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)



In Smughitter guardsmen are all over the place, but their role is a little different. Their chain of command skips the local leaders and goes to the king, and from there they're assigned to different locals. Their standing orders, in order of priority, are:

 - Survive and report.
 - Guard the peace around them.
 - Obey the civilians and rules of the post they're assigned to.

Their national loyalties are maintained by relocating them every nine months so that they're in four (out of twelve) different commands over the course of a three year tour.  After the three year tour they would look to get promoted to a more stable position.

They started this after some of the local soldiers and lords got carried away and dragged them all into a nasty war.


----------



## ThinkerX

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)



I suppose the biggie would be the very existence of the Church 'Liberator' legions.  Way back when, most of a millennia ago, the Solaria empire legalized the cult of the True God, a monotheistic religion.  The cult grew over the next century or so, making deep inroads into the old pagan faiths - who bore a frequently violent dislike for the newcomers.  Consequently, the more able members of the True Faith developed martial skills.  Then, came a massive barbarian invasion from the east, which saw the western realm overrun inside of a decade and threatened the rest.  Desperate, the reigning emperor, Anthony Plotinus, cut a deal with the Church - save the empire, and he'd make them the official religion.  It worked, though ill trained Liberators died by the tens of thousands.  The Church has maintained seven legions of Liberators to 'protect the faithful' ever since.  Compared to the state legions, Liberators are have substandard equipment and training - leather armor and spears instead of scale armor and swords, plus their pay is a pittance and they have no land grant to look forward to at the end of their hitch.  But what they do have is fanaticism.

Among the state legions, the II Equitant is worthy of note - they have the reputation of the best military engineers in the Empire, and developed or field tested everything from bicycles to hot air balloons to hang gliders to crude cameras.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)


I've mentioned the Dog-Kin before. They're a small part of the current Orcish army. They consider their dogs equal to any soldier.  
There is also the Dark Elves who ride Pterosaurs. It's still in a concept phase.
The Smil (Saber-toothed cat-folk) They change their personal name during times of war.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)



The Tarakan Empire is a maritime nation so much of its military traditions relate to the sea but most of the traditions listed here apply across all branches of the military. 

Some of the traditions include:

Soldiers always honour the war dead of their enemies because it is believed that soldiers who fall in battle have a special place reserved for them in Paradise.

Military personnel are never stationed in the areas they were born and raised in or where they signed up in.  This is to ensure that if they have to crush a rebellion where they are stationed they won't be tempted to join it. 

Soldiers are trained in sign language so they can communicate with each other without making a noise.  At night soldiers wear black gloves coated in a powder that can only be seen with an ultra-violet light built into their helmets.  This is done because elves have such sensitive hearing they can hear soldiers whispering. 

Helmets are never worn during parades.  It is considered bad luck and an act of cowardice.  In the Book of Artemis that the Goddess was raped by a soldier so she cursed all "cowards who hide under the armour of the warrior".  It is believed by some people that a General who reviewed his troops while wearing a helmet cursed the soldiers of the Tarakan Empire and cost them the war as a result.


----------



## Ban

*Question 114:* Can you give me the rundown of a (in)famous comedic work from your world? (Bonus: How did it conquer its place in the cultural memory?)


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 114:* Can you give me the rundown of a (in)famous comedic work from your world? (Bonus: How did it conquer its place in the cultural memory?)


There is a series of plays known as The Centaur Follies. They are ribald comedies that rely on stereotypes, portraying them as savage, randy beasts. The most popular is "The Centaur's Harem."  It is about a horse breeder who only has mares and a centaur who...erm...saves the farm.
Centaurs take offence because it dehumanizes them. (so to speak) Humans have also pushed centaurs off their land for years. These kinds of plays tend to ease the conscience of humans.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 114:* Can you give me the rundown of a (in)famous comedic work from your world? (Bonus: How did it conquer its place in the cultural memory?)



_The Story of Edo _is a story about one of two girls who were both gifted with the Spark (the gift of magic) on the same day in the same town and temple.  One girl was branded by the Gods and marked out as a Prophet while Edo got a tattoo that was identical to the brand.  The story is a ribald account of Edo's life as she lurches from one crazy situation after another because of all the people who confuse her for the Prophet.  Edo and the Prophet finally meet when they're thrown together into the same cell before their execution.  It turns out that the Prophet had spent all her life following around Edo because she thought Edo was the Prophet!  The story became an instant bestseller because it made fun of the antics and gullibility of the self-righteous and the overly pious.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)



I don't think the Due to the Dead is particularly unique, but it is quite common through out Eld. Though it can have a unique twist if your military unit or order has a necromancer or death priest/ess on hand. Then you can give your due with the dead. It is unwise to do it with the undead however.



Ban said:


> *Question 114:* Can you give me the rundown of a (in)famous comedic work from your world? (Bonus: How did it conquer its place in the cultural memory?)



_The Queen's Farce. _Though it rarely played outside of Paradise it was the thing that would end up cementing that the Golden Queen was nothing more then a dumb brute in the public consciousness. It would also add in that she was considered quite oblivious to most things and completely fails to notice several of her knights and rescued damsels hitting on her or trying to declare their love for her. They lucked out in that she was not much of a patron of the theatrical arts (there were things to be hit and a rivalry to get on with) and missed it more or less. She would eventually see it and much to the actors  in it's relief, she didn't destroy the theater. She found it faintly amusing at best.


----------



## Ban

*Question 115:* How nationalized is identity in your world? (Do people buy into the imagined community? Has there even been attempts to create them so far, or is personal/regional loyalty common? In case national identity exists, has it gone so far as to create a civil religion? How is this represented?)


Imagined community - Wikipedia
Civil religion - Wikipedia


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 115:* How nationalized is identity in your world? (Do people buy into the imagined community? Has there even been attempts to create them so far, or is personal/regional loyalty common? In case national identity exists, has it gone so far as to create a civil religion? How is this represented?)



Not very in most places. The Kingdoms of Zukal are close to the most nationalistic there is, at least of the human nations. They have a pretty decent Imperialist attitude and the griffon symbol is rampant and they worship Senssa, the goddess of magic and follow a human first attitude that puts even Baba Yaga's northern kingdom to shame. Senssa was the founder and freer of humanity and so they took her original model and then went overboard. They were quite imperialistic and expansionist up until they collapsed into hundreds of different kingdoms that all payed homage to Zukal. As of the Lich Wars they are having a lot of trouble with keeping it all together and they are on the brink of falling due to internal corruption and outside (and inside) influence.

The Celestial Empire is a celestial elf ruled and asian inspired (slightly broken) empire that held itself and it's dynasties as a class ruled whole with the celestial elves as the royal and noble class. Under them fall the military races of green elves, oni (red and blue trolls) and orcs and the servant classes, goblins, dwarves, lunar elves and other such. Then there's the lowest rung of odd jobs and those undesired jobs that must be done. They are heavily invested in it and the Lich Wars all but broke them. Known for their moon and stars iconography and other celestial bodies. Some of their greatest warriors and leaders could call down the stars and bring the void to earth and some had even started into space and going to the moons. Most were killed or turned undead during the Lich Wars. And so broken is everything that no one is even sure who currently rules the Empire.

The Delver are another one that is close to a full nation, though yet another one on the brink of civil war (a quite common occurrence it seems). They pride themselves on how great a peoples they are and bow to the King Under the Mountain. They are heavy on tradition and being the epitome of dwarves. This has led to a xenophobic state with most of those who don't currently mix in the City of Light and a heavy loathing towards outsiders and an even bigger loathing towards drow.

The drow state itself might make one, if Lolth and the other Matriarchs gave a damn. The national symbol is a peach or a peach tree and they also seem to be everywhere and they do spread their religion (more or less the state one due to Lolth) and it maintains itself through it's pursuit of merchants and it's own progress and making others follow in their path.

The wood elves have tried and more or less almost succeeded in a way. They ended up with more a cult of personality towards the royalty and the gods, but that would eventually end slightly before the Lich Wars and with the collapse of the Temples of Aelf due to rebellion. Something wood elves are particularly good at. They would eventually become the queendom they currently are with a pride as wood elves as a whole but even they are a step away from civil war.

I think that's all of them. Except maybe the Kingdom of TIM. But word is that it's to be a republic shortly.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 115:* How nationalized is identity in your world? (Do people buy into the imagined community? Has there even been attempts to create them so far, or is personal/regional loyalty common? In case national identity exists, has it gone so far as to create a civil religion? How is this represented?)
> 
> 
> Imagined community - Wikipedia
> Civil religion - Wikipedia



Different countries emerged for different reasons.  Nationalism was a key factor in countries where the majority of the people belonged to a specific culture, race or worshippers of a particular God.  These countries are referred to as nation-states.  The Avalonian Empire and the Bantu Republic are two examples of such countries. 

Some countries were established as refuges for people escaping persecution or war.  Such countries are called refuge states and are generally ignored by much larger countries because they're usually of little, or no, strategic or economic value.   An excellent example of one is the Co-operative People's Republic of Geehaad which is a small republic in the Himalayan Straits which is used by many countries as a place to store much of their wealth.

Other countries were established as trading states to dominate shipping routes (such as the Tarakan Empire), trading routes on land (such as the Occidental Empire (now Republic)) or to establish domination over resources (such as the Orissa Empire). 

Finally there's the strategic or buffer states.  These are countries that have been created to act as a buffer between rival powers or to control a strategic area that is wanted by major powers who aren't prepared to go to war with each other to secure it.  The Krakowski League is one example of this.  The Krakowski League is a collection of micro-states that dominate key road and rail junctions and mining areas between the Avalonian Empire and the Confederation of Northern States.

Most of the older states, including the Tarakan Empire, have established a civil religion but they would describe it in other terms as there is only one Faith throughout the world albeit in many different manifestations.


----------



## Ban

Last question was a rather big one, so let's scale down and take another food break today.

*Question 116: *I'm suffering from the most common of simple diseases. What food is served in your world to sickly folks like me? (Bonus: What's the disease? And what's the thought-process behind the food choice? Easy to consume due to banal taste? Is it a beneficial spice cocktail?)


----------



## Ban

Miles Lacey said:


> The Avalonian Empire and the Bantu Republic are two examples of such countries.



Given your usage of real-world (or real-world fictional in the case of Avalon) place names, I wonder if your world is based on ours, or if it's an artistic design choice? I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I might have.


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

Ban said:


> *Question 116: *I'm suffering from the most common of simple diseases. What food is served in your world to sickly folks like me? (Bonus: What's the disease? And what's the thought-process behind the food choice? Easy to consume due to banal taste? Is it a beneficial spice cocktail?)



There are a lot of folk remedies in my world, some of which are directly taken from my six great aunts who all thought they had the cure for everything that ailed you but the following I borrowed from research on food oddities in our world. 

One cure-all comes from a hilltop village where dabs (potatoes) are grown on the hillsides and then boiled in heavily salted water (the hill the village sits on has veins of salt running beneath it) to make the creamy delight. This culinary eye opener is taken from New Jersey's early Irish salt miners who made the salt potatoes outside the mines for their lunch.  In my world, the steam from these being made is inhaled to relieve respiratory ailments and the resulting liquid drained from the potatoes is mixed with other herbs and sold as an expectorant.  

Here's my own bonus for readers: I've made salt potatoes at home and, if sodium is not an issue for one's diet or blood pressure/health, I highly recommend trying them! I promise, while you'll all balk at the amount of salt needed for making a pot of them, they won't be as salty as you think in the end. The crystallized salt-shell that results on small red or gold potatoes once they're done is amazing, the insides end up creamy, like whipped potatoes, and tossed with a large chunk of unsalted butter and mixed with herbs? Crazy good!


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> Last question was a rather big one, so let's scale down and take another food break today.
> 
> *Question 116: *I'm suffering from the most common of simple diseases. What food is served in your world to sickly folks like me? (Bonus: What's the disease? And what's the thought-process behind the food choice? Easy to consume due to banal taste? Is it a beneficial spice cocktail?)



Hearth's Soup, as recommended by any of the Hearth Priest/ess and even other traveling healers. Pretty much a basic broth, veggies and meat and noodles, once they get around to noodles. And usually after they've used a bit of magic on you and on the soup. A Kitchen Witch can do miraculous things with food. They'll also recommend certain cool drinks for fevers and the like and heartier fare depending. And if your desperate enough there's always the standard health potions and cure disease ones, but they don't cover everything.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> Given your usage of real-world (or real-world fictional in the case of Avalon) place names, I wonder if your world is based on ours, or if it's an artistic design choice? I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I might have.



The Avalonian Empire was named after Avalon, the suburb where the old television studios were located in Lower Hutt here in New Zealand.  Orissa was named after Orissa Crescent in Broadmeadows, Wellington, in an area where many of the streets are named after Indian cities and (then) provinces.  The Krakowski League was named after a Polish woman I knew.  The Occidental Republic was going to be the Oriental Republic, which is named after Oriental Parade in Wellington, but I thought that was too obvious for a place modelled loosely on the Chinese Republic created in 1912 so i changed it to the Occidental Republic which is a bit more vague.  Tarakan was something I thought was uniquely my own because it sounded vaguely Indonesian.  Turns out there's a city of that name in Indonesia.

The underlying theme of my world is the world as it existed in the 1930s but with elements such as magic, a single world religion, a very different history and different creatures and humanoid races that are a combination of real world, real world fictional and my own creations.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> Last question was a rather big one, so let's scale down and take another food break today.
> 
> *Question 116: *I'm suffering from the most common of simple diseases. What food is served in your world to sickly folks like me? (Bonus: What's the disease? And what's the thought-process behind the food choice? Easy to consume due to banal taste? Is it a beneficial spice cocktail?)



 Puhipuhi Manawa Kahui (Fire Breath Soup) is a tautai soup made from coconut, rice and a mix of very powerful spices of which the exact composition varies from island to island.  They're also a closely guarded secret.  Sometimes the gills on a tautai can become irritated because of sand and other tiny particles.  This soup is intended to cure the irritation and clear the particles because one of its side-effects is that it makes a tautai "fart" long and hard through the gills.  Humans, elves and itims use it as a laxative that'll cure constipation.


----------



## Ban

*Question 117: *What do/did your people believe the stars are?


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ban said:


> *Question 117: *What do/did your people believe the stars are?


Scientists have concluded that stars are distant suns, and civilised individuals reliant on logic and reason subscribe to this explanation.

However, often in my stories, there's a sense among people who gaze up at the night sky, that there's something more to it than that. At night, the stars sing to each other, in a voice no one can hear, and in words that no one knows. It is, of course, superstition, but that doesn't mean it doesn't feel like it could be true.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 117: *What do/did your people believe the stars are?



Deities of some sorts, or things that make and sometimes empower constellations. Those with connections to them tend to see them as living beings (this is Eld, they are, after a fashion) and not exactly the nicest things around. And while some are decent there are others that are hungry and perfectly willing to burn worlds to feed themselves. Others are little more then eldritch abominations of light that are actively malevolent and want to destroy things. So, they don't so much as believe as more or less know all of this in some form. Wish upon a star and one may regret it.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 117: *What do/did your people believe the stars are?



For millennia it was widely believed that stars were the souls of the dead who didn't make it into Paradise.  It was believed that constellations are the souls of those who seek to help humanoids in order to eventually earn their place in Paradise next to the Gods.

Science long ago concluded that the stars are distant suns but people still love their stories.


----------



## Ban

*Question 118: *The bones of a dinosaur makes a convincing dragon, and add some fungus to a rabbit to get the Wolpertinger. Can you tell me about a legendary creature (that isn't real), and why people imagined it to actually exist?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 118: *The bones of a dinosaur makes a convincing dragon, and add some fungus to a rabbit to get the Wolpertinger. Can you tell me about a legendary creature (that isn't real), and why people imagined it to actually exist?



For once, no. That's what happens when you make a world where things that start as legends and stories eventually become quite real.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 118: *The bones of a dinosaur makes a convincing dragon, and add some fungus to a rabbit to get the Wolpertinger. Can you tell me about a legendary creature (that isn't real), and why people imagined it to actually exist?


What about the water horse? There is the legend of the water horse made from the Celtic tales. As for why they might belive they exist, most of the time when we as humans can't explain something or don't understand it, we create these stories to try and explain them. The result are legends.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 118: *The bones of a dinosaur makes a convincing dragon, and add some fungus to a rabbit to get the Wolpertinger. Can you tell me about a legendary creature (that isn't real), and why people imagined it to actually exist?



In the Tarakan Empire many workers work long hours so when they head home it's late at night and they're knackered.  Many of these workers claim they have seen a werecat while heading home or cutting through dark alleyways.

The werecat is believed to be nocturnal, seen in cities and large towns in dark alleyways and have sharp teeth including two protruding teeth like those of a sabre toothed tiger.  It's said to be the size of a large dog and snarls like a cat.  They are rumoured to eat small humanoids so children are warned "If you don't eat your rice we'll leave you outside in the alleyway where the werecat will get you!" It is believed they are the creation of an evil Occidental scientist known as Mulan-Chi.  (The Occidental Republic is the Tarakan Empire's main enemy.)  Like the werecat Mulan-Chi is believed to be mythical.

The most likely explanation is that what the workers have seen is a sabre-cat, which is the off-spring of a sabre toothed cat and a domestic cat.  Sometimes sabre tooth cats stray into towns or cities and mate with domestic cats. 

Sabre toothed cats are not to be confused with sabre toothed tigers.  The sabre toothed cats are smaller and live in the tropics.  Sabre toothed tigers mostly live in the savanna regions of the world and on the steppes.


----------



## Ban

*Question 119: *I want to know the history of your world, where do I go to study it as best as possible?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 119: *I want to know the history of your world, where do I go to study it as best as possible?



Any library, though the Great Library in the Emerald Deep has the most concise history it can get. Given most of it can be quite contradictory at times, the easiest way to follow the history is the many and varied wars. True most of it is written by trolls but the library holds many different books from all over. And if you want to get a more in depth study, go talk to a necromancer, death cleric or reaper and talk to the spirits. If they can get one to show up to talk about it. Keep in mind it will only be one account from quite a bias former being.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 119: *I want to know the history of your world, where do I go to study it as best as possible?


My world's history is a long one. Cyrom is actually the native home to Pixies, Dwarves, Sprites, and Shadows/spirits. Elves, humans, and other races migrated there many, many years ago. Most people know the history as they are required to learn it in school (like we do today). Ask anyone, visit a library, or talk to a historian. 
_(If you would like to know more about Cyrom, feel free to let me know.)_


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 119: *I want to know the history of your world, where do I go to study it as best as possible?



Every town and city will have at least one library.  If you want more in-depth history then there's at least 36 universities to choose from.  For any history to do with magic Colleges of Mages will have a decent library and scholars who can answer your questions.  In addition there's the Imperial Historical Archives.  This institution is the only one in which the Catechism and the Ministry of Internal Security as a whole is specifically banned from entering or removing materials from it. 

Many regions have a Speakers Night at least once a month where people can go to the local temple square and talk about any subject they like, including history, without being arrested or facing legal consequences (unless they confess to a crime covered by the Penal Code).  This was introduced to allow people to rant about things they normally can't such as questioning the competence or wisdom of the Monarchs over the decades..


----------



## Ban

*Question 120: *What is a dream in your world? (A portal to magic? A gift of the gods? Perhaps simply our natural phenomenon?)


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 120: *What is a dream in your world? (A portal to magic? A gift of the gods? Perhaps simply our natural phenomenon?)



I have an answer for this but it's not going to come up in Smughitter.  It was a worldbuilding dump I did a while ago.

There are different magic systems running parallel to each other in my setting, and one of them is the Dreamscape, which is loosely inspired by North American indigenous themes.  Each person's dreams happen in a mind-room that, when the dreams are off, could be described as a barren room with a shuttered window.  Many thick web-like ropes are stuck to the other side of the shutter and connect you to all of the people you know in a massive tangled web.  When your relationship-webs are tugged, the banging it creates on your window's shutters creates your dreams.  Golden spider creatures live on and protect and tinker with these dreamscape webs, and someone who has the power to enter and manipulate the dreamscape can heal relationship wounds or else wreak havoc on a community.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 120: *What is a dream in your world? (A portal to magic? A gift of the gods? Perhaps simply our natural phenomenon?)



A dream is a dream until it isn't. They can be portents and psychic dreams, or they used to be able to. The Lich Wars put an end to prophetic dreams and prophets and prophecies, mostly as it was the last path as made by the most powerful one at the time. Though sometimes they can give hints and it is both a dream world and a whole other plane that some can walk upon. Those would be the dream walkers, rather known by the fact that their eyes are not really so much eyes as a collection of stars and space in an eye shape. They can craft the dream world to do their bidding and even kill in them if need be and enter it at any time. Contact with deities and beings of other planes can be made in them if they can't be easily reached in the mortal realm and they can be traps, particularly of the black lotus variety.

Dreams are many things. Mostly confusing and sometimes deadly.


----------



## Ban

*Question 121: * What is the range of eye, skin and hair colours I can find in your world?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 121: * What is the range of eye, skin and hair colours I can find in your world?



Literally all of them. True, humans kind of get stuck with the natural colors for the most part, but they get the metallic eye coloration for magic use of higher levels then normal. Though skin color can be changed too. Hair color is probably the most changeable of all. Not just through basic dyes or simple magic but naturally occurring. Dwarves and goblins sit on that particular end with such naturally occurring colors as pink, purple, obsidian and marble hair colors.


----------



## Devor

For my sprites, Aliffe is white with rose petal freckles and lemon-lime colored hair. Haifen's skin is more like a heavy tan, and his hair is in shades of caramel and chocolate.  Sprites all come from the same race, place and background, but there's more variety in their appearance.  I won't have to decide how far that variety goes until the second book.  A different "fairy race" or Vaki group implies differences much bigger than skin color.

For humans the range of appearance is normal and comes from the same kind of regional history as the real world.  The story happens in a small city, but it's a bit more diverse and worldly than the rest of the country.  There's laws that certain types of items have to be imported or exported through the inspectors at this city because they might be magical or dangerous, which makes it the country's main point of contact for many merchants.  The setting has a bit of a history where a celtic-like region was invaded by a roman-like empire, then declared independence centuries later.  I go and back as to whether that should create noticeable racial/ethnic differences or not.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 120: *What is a dream in your world? (A portal to magic? A gift of the gods? Perhaps simply our natural phenomenon?)



Dreams are usually natural phenomenon but there are those who get divinely inspired dreams who are labelled prophets.  A prophet does not predict the future as the Scriptures teach there is no such thing as destiny.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 121: * What is the range of eye, skin and hair colours I can find in your world?



In the world of my WIP skin colour is nothing to do with race.  It is mostly determined by environment.  Thus people in colder climates are white, people in temperate areas are olive skinned, people in the tropics are brown and people in hot and dry climates are black.  

Elves mostly have the same skin colours as humans but some of them also have skin colours that are the same as those of the rainbow.  These "rainbow" elves are usually found in remote areas well away from prying eyes.

Hair colour in the Tarakan Empire is predominately brown or black but people from the Edo Empire often colour their hair to reflect their dominant personality trait (in the same way characters in anime and manga do in our world).

Eye colours are pretty diverse (blue, green, hazel, brown, black, grey and purple of various shades) across all races. When a person becomes a mage after being gifted with the Spark their eyes become orange-yellow.


----------



## Ban

*Question 122: *Which groups of people are stereotyped as backwards in your world? (Is there truth to the matter in technological, social, etcetera contexts?)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Old elves and traditional anfylk are generally considered backwards.

In the case of the traditional anfylk it's warranted. They try to live their lives in the same way as when their goddess created them - without modern-day technology or conveniences. They do not allow for electricity or cellphones or other newfangled conveniences. Some of them will use the train to get into the larger towns to get to the market, and some traditional areas will allow non-traditional anfylk tourists to come visit.

When it comes to the old elves, it's less obvious whether it's warranted or not. Some of the old ones do not keep up to date with the modern world, but stick to their old ways that have worked for them for hundreds or thousands of years. Others are delighted at the exciting new changes sweeping the world.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 122: *Which groups of people are stereotyped as backwards in your world? (Is there truth to the matter in technological, social, etcetera contexts?)



Wood elves are the most well known socially backwards ones of the Fea continent, which is decently true. Given they are being forced to change with the times and they keep trying to stick to the old ways that nearly wiped them out, it's a bit of a struggle all in all for them. Baba Yaga and her Kingdom of the North tend to stick as much to the old ways too and are even slower to take influence, particularly from the southern part of the continent. Though it mostly falls under the humans, dwarves and the snow elves. The trolls tend to be a bit more chill in the North. Baba Yaga has made certain the Narrative Tradition is held through her lands and under pain of exile or death. The Celestial Lands are also in the thrall of their traditions and not moving with the times, not helped by the broken empire and even in the past decades not getting themselves together as a hundred different disputes foment close to a war they can little afford, many vying for a throne that may not even be empty.

Technologically speaking, such technology as there is at the current time, the orcs, gold and lunar elves all fall under the more country and old ways of farming and lifestyle. It's helped by the fact they no longer have to farm for such huge armies and can keep their yields large year after years. The magic isn't enough to have massive twenty acre or bigger fields. They can keep to the commune and family farms and keep food for winters to come. Though one day they will get back to such things, when it's profitable again.

For the last that run both, the delver dwarves. Tradition binds them and they have gotten to the point with their magitek they once were. Or at least tradition binds most of them. They are on the verge of civil war over it, but they don't have the people or resources to actually go to war.


----------



## Ban

*The following question touches upon multiple previous questions. 

Question 123: *Can you pick one (or multiple) of your cultures, and give me the rundown of the most average of everymen within that culture? (Where do they live, what are their political views, what do they wear, etcetera)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *The following question touches upon multiple previous questions.
> 
> Question 123: *Can you pick one (or multiple) of your cultures, and give me the rundown of the most average of everymen within that culture? (Where do they live, what are their political views, what do they wear, etcetera)



Sort of simple I suppose, due to the system they've set up. 

Wood Elf/Green Elf: A soldier of some sorts who has been in battle and war at least once. Still proud of the old ways and who's idea of politics is stabbing the person in front of you to get to the top.
Gold Elf/Lunar Elf: The farmers with perhaps a bit of a promiscuous side and a love of grain alcohol. Their idea of politics is a community effort and a council.
High Elf/Celestial Elf: Politicians and nobles with a bit of a ruthless streak. They tend to lord over everyone, whether they want them to or not.

There's a few for you.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 122: *Which groups of people are stereotyped as backwards in your world? (Is there truth to the matter in technological, social, etcetera contexts?)


Well, there is the Caber tribes which live in the cliffs of the Caber Canyon. They don't use magic of any kind nor do they associate with those who do. They are a very hostile tribe to outsiders or members that have been removed. I still have much to develop on these people as they haven't shown up in the story yet.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 122: *Which groups of people are stereotyped as backwards in your world? (Is there truth to the matter in technological, social, etcetera contexts?)



The tautai are often considered to be backward because they come from remote islands where even basic things like a sewerage system and electricity is largely absent.  Tautai also traditionally wear garments made from grass, flax fibres etc.  In the more developed parts of the Empire the term "from the islands" is used to describe someone who is ignorant, stupid or simple-minded.  Tautai are actually quite intelligent in reality and most of them don't wear traditional clothing except for ceremonial occasions.


----------



## Ban

*Question 124: *Who was the richest person to have ever lived? ("Person" may be applied loosely)


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 124: *Who was the richest person to have ever lived? ("Person" may be applied loosely)



Tutaket Sanyachet from the Principality of Rechelles owned assets, properties and precious metals worth 60,321,123,543.76 Tarakan Dinars.  He lost it all when the Rechelles government passed a law that allowed the government to seize all wealth of those who earned it through organised crime.

The richest person who earned their wealth legitimately was the founder of Tarakan Imperial Airships Ltd.  At the time he was killed his net worth was 45,009,234,519.90 Tarakan Dinars.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 124: *Who was the richest person to have ever lived? ("Person" may be applied loosely)



Person may be applied very loosely here. It's not helped that I don't really dig that deep into the economy end. There are currently three competitors for it. For pure coinage it goes to Denarius Sunleaf, who not only has access to the Kingdom of the Wood Elves entire treasury, but also has several High Elves in his debt and is very well invested in several businesses and has enough trade contacts (both legal and illegal) to even make the Pirate Queen sit up and take notice. And also borrow (or steal) money from time to time.

For two large business empires, it's between the dragons Pink and Jade. Unlike many western dragons, Pink has assets in lands, her beer business and shipping and trade. Collectively, she owns over forty thousand acres, distributes to over two thousand bars and inns, owns said shipping companies and has an alcoholic beverages line that is known by her pink dragon brand. Jade is like her, but owning a tea company in the Celestial Lands. She has created the Empire Tea & Trade Company and is quite aggressive in her marketing and has an Imperial Contract to taking in well over half the profits. In lands alone she owns even more then Pink, a portion of the best tea ranges in the Celestial lands that is all but an independent country inside the Empire. With it's own rules and laws, money and even a security force that could probably take over several of the Imperial Provinces if she ever felt like a bid for the throne.


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *Question 124: *Who was the richest person to have ever lived? ("Person" may be applied loosely)


In the story I'm writing, the wealthiest character is the main villain named Lefty Luja (he, understandably, goes by several aliases).  He's a...thing - not human, not even mortal, not demonic - I don't know.  I guess he counts as a person either way.

At the time of the story, he has a net worth equivalent of around 250 billion dollars.

Lefty made his initial fortune via currency manipulation.  A few centuries ago, a new country was starting-up and needed some money so Lefty engineered a fraud which allowed him to directly back the country's currency and charge them interest: he would give them an check for twenty crowns, they'd print a twenty crown bill backed by the check he gave them and then, ten years down the line, they had to pay him 20 crowns back plus interest.  Of course, there was no money in his fraudulent bank account and the country more-or-less knew that but they were desperate.
The country collapsed economically and since then, the immortal Lefty spent centuries manipulating currency and running other illicit money-making rackets including drug dealing, arms dealing, pyramid schemes, backing terrorists, backing politicians and so forth.  His immortality has been a big help.  He actually once spent 110 consecutive years in prison for treason.  He was eventually able to leave once the country he was imprisoned in seized to be.

So, he's the richest guy in my setting that I know of but there could be people richer.  There's almost certainly countries and businesses that are richer.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 124: *Who was the richest person to have ever lived? ("Person" may be applied loosely)


In the provenance of Ancient Cyrom, there was a high-level family known as the Valdorns. This rich family built its power from the young man known as Talbot Valdorn. Originally from a poor, run-down family, Talbot began a mercury mining industry that slowly built his wealth and power.


----------



## Ban

*Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about? ( Established by judges over time case by case? Established as one consistent code? Derived from religion? Derived from established customs? Mandated by the lich next door?)


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *The following question touches upon multiple previous questions.
> 
> Question 123: *Can you pick one (or multiple) of your cultures, and give me the rundown of the most average of everymen within that culture? (Where do they live, what are their political views, what do they wear, etcetera)



Tautai is the name given to the race of humanoids who hail from the islands of the Great Western Sea.  They are unique in that they have gills as well as lungs so they can breathe underwater as well as on land.  Their gills are located on their back but are usually covered when they're on land.  

*Homes:*
Tautai live in simple wooden structures with steep sloped roofs but only a couple of load bearing walls in the interior of the houses.  There are no exterior walls as the sloped roof provides the shelter from the elements.  Sometimes, for reasons of privacy or in the event of a storm or cyclone, large wooden shutters can be erected to wall off parts or all off the house.  People sleep on small raised beds made out of bamboo or wood.  Bedding is simply a feather or woollen blanket.  

*Food:*
Food is cooked in an umu, which is basically a pit with heated stones where food (such as pork, fish and root vegetables) wrapped in banana tree leaves is placed then buried for several hours until steam cooked.  Tautai only cook once a day but some cooked food will be left over for the following day.  People rarely eat at tables.  Instead they on mats where the lowest ranked member of the household is served.

*Religion:*
As with the rest of the world they worship the same fourteen Gods but they don't normally worship them in temples but, rather, they worship them in open air meetings held at a communal shrine.  Transition to adulthood ceremonies are not normally held.  Instead when a person reaches sixteen they simply "go bush" - that is, they head into the jungle or forest in the nude with nothing but a blanket and a knife.  A lightning strike will generally indicate if a person has been blessed with the Spark (the ability to do magic).

*Politics:*
Taraken Imperial Electoral Commission figures show that Tautai tend to vote for economically liberal and socially conservative political parties such as the Tarakan Centrist Party in the federal and regional elections but when it comes to voting for their local chiefs they tend to vote for the same chief for many terms unless the chief does something really bad or people feel the time has come for change and the incumbent chief has outlived their usefulness.

*Wardrobe:*
A grass skirt made from dried long grasses or flax and a top or shirt made from woven flax or from the fibres of flax is worn as the traditional costume but with the arrival of cotton a cotton dress is worn by the females and a cotton shirt and trousers are worn by the men.  Tautai prefer patterns that display their local environment and wildlife.  In the more developed parts of the Tarakan Empire is is possible to tell what island a person is from (or what island their ancestors came from) by their choice of patterns as each island has their own unique patterns.  Oranges, reds, yellows, greens and blues are the most common colours.  Certain colours like maroon and purple are reserved for the chief and their families.  Black or white is only worn for mourning or weddings.

*Marriage:*
Although the people of my WIP are overwhelmingly bisexual marriage is strictly for opposite sex couples.  This is because marriage is strictly for procreation and the sole function of a marriage is to ensure that children are brought up in a stable household.  Other relationships that are marriage-like (e.g same sex couples or multiple partner relationships) are recognised by law but they are not allowed to be called marriages.  .


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

Ban said:


> *Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about? ( Established by judges over time case by case? Established as one consistent code? Derived from religion? Derived from established customs? Mandated by the lich next door?)



The Red Caps, having been the _benefactors _who established the land (nearly 1000 years earlier) and relocated all of it's inhabitants from other lands decimated by a cataclysm, have always made the broader rules (curfews, trade quotas, land divisions  etc).

But each village, each type of folk, has their own council for local/clan matters and the eldest member in each village is given the title of _Doyenne_ and is the final judge on those local matters, consulting with the council for input and guidance.

Local punishments may be handed out differently in each village. In one village, gossip may be considered a vile thing and ones lips may be sewn shut while in another it is handled as a minor offense and perhaps requires only a mouth rinse with a foul concoction. Something more serious, like theft, might provoke a public shaming or, in repeat cases, the loss of a thumb. Branding and banding are both punishments that are considered for marking major offenses. The marks/tattoos, left on fingers, wrists or faces, are an effective deterrent to others.  

There is relatively little crime since the villages are watched over by a clan of folk who do not speak, but who write down and detail life in the villages and on the roads each and every day without fail. Since any outstanding action, deed, or anything that might draw attention ends up in these books, no one wants to be on the bad side of the Red Caps for unwelcome behavior.  

Continued troublemaking may be reported to the Red Caps who, in turn, may send the offender to serve a certain amount of time working on the floating ship docks, which are separate from the mainland itself. Beyond that, a complete banishment into the unknown lands, or the _out-worlds_ can be ordered, from which there is no return.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about? ( Established by judges over time case by case? Established as one consistent code? Derived from religion? Derived from established customs? Mandated by the lich next door?)



The First Law? Maybe. Not even the gods know. Though both the Seelee and UnSeelee Courts will take up the position that they are the Law and can enforce it in whatever ways they see fit and they passed on laws (the first one in particular, which is also their goddess, and no one seems to remember what it was, exactly) to the other peoples of the world. This has been disputed (ironically more on the battlefield then the court room) over the millennia, as both Courts are a created people and therefore there was more then likely a legal establishment of some sort about. The courts themselves also deal with justice and other concepts in various ways and have also done more on a battlefield then in a courtroom. Which, honestly, should give you pretty good idea of how most of the world looks at it.

Otherwise the legal systems vary. From incredibly complicated to the village councils or mayors making them to the enforcement of them. And some legal systems aren't really legal systems so much as the barest bones of a possible one and it is mostly run by the rules of whoever makes them, enforces them and kills people to keep it going. Some run with religious laws, some with secular, many with a mix and some of the places just follow whatever laws and legal codes work best for them at the time. Eventually more standard laws and a better legal system will come about, but it's still about a century or more away.

And if by chance you end up in need of a lawyer, get a bridge troll. They know laws, rules, heresy, unwritten laws and generally a fair bit about commerce to boot. Kind of have to when you're charging a delver dwarf three goats to cross the bridge.


----------



## Aldarion

Ban said:


> *Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about? ( Established by judges over time case by case? Established as one consistent code? Derived from religion? Derived from established customs? Mandated by the lich next door?)



Legal system is kinda circular. _Formally_, the Emperor makes a law and then the law is used. _In practice_, it is quite different. It is based on tradition, in large part, but what matters most is current practice, which serves as a basis for any new law. Yet current practice is informed by current laws. So practice creates laws, and laws shape practice.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about?



When it comes to the little details I haven't decided yet, whether it's all by statute or more of a legal tradition, and I won't until the second book.  But the big picture of the legal system came about through treaties, each of which required the king to take more power away from the local lords in order to carry out the terms.  The local lords used to set their own laws, and keep their own soldiers, and appoint their own judges, until the king needed to gradually take those powers away to keep the peace with their neighbors.


----------



## Ban

*Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?


----------



## Vaporo

Well... I'd intended to answer every day, but it seems that this thread has gotten away from me. I'll have to go back and answer the old ones.

*Question 125:* How did your legal systems come about?

In the time of the Untian Empire, the legal systems was kind of an unstructured ad hoc collection of local tribunals where guilt and sentencing was usually determined by popular opinion. More advanced legal systems existed, but were usually confined to individual cities. However, after the Empire's collapse and subsequent anarchy Untia was chaotically ruled by disconnected self-serving local lords. The city of Talive, which would become the capital of Antisa, was governed by its mafia after the collapse and who actually ended up being more concerned for the well-being of their citizens than the previous government. To exert power over the surrounding lands, they drew up a constitution which guaranteed certain protections and rights to its citizens in exchange for oaths of loyalty to Talive. Among those was a guarantee to a fair and orderly trial and a requirement that reasonable and convincing evidence be brought against the accused. However, what constitutes "reasonable and convincing evidence" has varied over the years.

In law enforcement there has for a very long time been a disconnect between the city guards, who are technically a branch of the military and view themselves purely as a brute peacekeeping force, and the criminal justice system. The guards don't "investigate" crimes, per se. They simply work to keep order and hand off suspected criminals to the justice system without always collecting adequate evidence as to their wrongdoing. However, as technology has advanced and criminals have gotten smarter the old way of doing things haven't quite been able to keep up. This will be a plot point when I actually get around to writing the story, since one of the main characters is hired as the first dedicated investigator in the city guard.

*Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?

In regions governed by the Amul it is common, especially among priests, to greet people by raising the index and middle finger to form a v-shape, almost identical to the real world peace sign. The v-shape resembles the symbol of the Amul: the double-tipped hron leaf. Amul also pray by making the sign with both hands and touching their fingertips together.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting?

Really, the idea of "toasting," raising a glass in honor of someone or something, just isn't all that widespread. When Antisans drink, it is common when starting a round of drinks to call out something along the lines of "Bartender! Better start filling me/us new glasses!" The implication being that they're going to down their drink so fast that by the time the new drink is ready they will have finished the first. This is an empty traditional boast which the bartender summarily ignores until the patron actually orders another drink.

*Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?

In the northern part of the continent of Eastland (Better name is WIP) there are the Uelents. They are the descendants of the citizens of a small ancient Amulkonian city called Uel that was built on a hilly region surround by a hundred miles of swamps on all sides. The city is in ruins now, since it really only existed as a glorified hub for the mining and exploration of the region and offered little other practical reason for its location. Uelents spend most of their lives on shallow-draft barges, fishing and hunting alligators. Often, boats that meet will lash themselves together for a time, so that their residents can barter, swap stories, and share food. Sometimes, many barges will be lashed together and form a temporary town.

During the winter, families will usually beach or suspend their boats above the water so that the ice doesn't damage the hull. Since the alligators migrate south, they rely on whatever meat they salted and dried during the summer and what they can get by ice fishing. Winter is also the time to build new boats, since the swamp is iced over and it's easier to collect wood.

Eastland is on the side of Dor never illuminated by Gen, so light at night is entirely provided by fire and the limited bioluminescense from the surrounding swamp. Large fires aren't really practical, since they're on wooden boats, but like many other cultures on the dark side keeping a fire going at all times is an important, almost sacred duty. So, a small fire is kept going in a clay brazier on legs at all times.

Every autumn, boats congregate on the ruins of Uel to trade and stock up before winter. Uel, while ruined, is still populated and is the only permanent town in the region. It has practically the only arable land for miles and staple grains like wheat are considered a luxury. Uel is also the almost the only part of the region that can support dedicated boat builders, and Uel-built barges are considered second to none among Uelents.

Tulvians are mostly isolated on the continent of Tule and largely unknown by the world at large. However, I'd hardly call them a "minority," just very isolated.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old age?

Sometimes. Maybe. If they want. Typically, a person will keep working in their chosen profession until they are too infirm to do so, at which point they pass on their business to their children, who care for them in their old age. So, in that way, yes. They do retire.

*Question 105: *Butterflies, swans and peacocks. Can you tell me about a creature considered beautiful in your world?

Hummingbirds are the only natural pollinator of Hron trees and exist in great numbers in Antisa, where they are frequently considered to be a sacred bird. They are seen as bringers of good fortune and are considered emblematic of Antisa. Many Antisan spirits are depicted as hummingbirds, and they are the symbol of the Antisan monarchy. The motion of hummingbird has inspired certain forms of fighting in Antisa, and generals sometimes stylize the names of their platoons to be parts of the hummingbird (The Wings, the Heart, The Beak, etc).

*Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it?

Fel and Smet are immaterial beings and do not need food or drink. If a Fel tries to drink, the alcohol will just sit in their stomach until they change their form and it just sort of... leaks out onto the floor.

Grat are affected by alcohol more or less like we are. They get hangovers just the same as humanity, but usually don't start to feel the effects until they've had quite a bit more than us proportional to their body size. Of course, some of the larger Grat are capable of consuming an entire city's supply of alcohol without feeling the effects by virtue of sheer body mass, so nobody's every actually managed to test whether they are affected normally.

Magic users in my world are completely immune to the mental, but not physical, effects of alcohol and other drugs. A magic user will become red-faced like normal, but in reality will be completely sober. This is because their magic holds their minds very slightly outside of normal reality, which circumvents the obstructions alcohol creates in their physical brain. Unfortunately, a hangover counts as a physical effect, so in spite of being totally incapable of getting drunk they will still get hangovers.

Cures? In typical Antisan fashion, the most commonly practiced cure for a hangover is "MORE ALCOHOL!" Whether or not it actually works is up for interpretation...


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 125: *How did your legal systems come about? ( Established by judges over time case by case? Established as one consistent code? Derived from religion? Derived from established customs? Mandated by the lich next door?)



When the (then) Tarakan Republic declared its independence in 3234 [the 234th year of the Third Millennium) the rules of the Maritime Guild served as the Constitution for the first twenty years.  When the constitution was established in 3254 the Grand Mariner was replaced by an elected non-hereditary monarch who would be elected by the nobles.  The Seafarers Council was replaced by a Parliament elected by all adults aged 25 years and older who owned either a home or a ship.  The Penal Code was that which applied on board all Maritime Guild ships at the time and is still in force.  Crews hired by Captains employed by the Maritime Guild were entitled to a trial by their peers before an independent Arbitrator if they were accused of a crime.  This basic right was extended to all Imperial subjects.  Just as a ship's captain was free to do as they deemed fit for the safety of cargo, crew and passengers on their ship this principle was extended to all regions that were under the control of the Empire at the time it was created and all subsequent regions.  As circumstances changed over the centuries so did the laws of the Empire.  By 7445 (the year the story is set) the Tarakan Empire has a secret police, an inquisition-like organisation called Branch IX and democratic elections in which all adults aged 21 or older can vote in.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?



Hand gestures in the Tarakan Empire (note this is a general rule):







*1.*  No.  *2.* Signifies the number 2  * 3.*  I'm married with children (used in places like pubs to tell horny drunks and pick-up artists to get lost).  The two raised fingers refer to the husband and wife and the two fingers folded down refer to children.  The thumb holding the fingers down refer to the marriage contract. *4.  *Yes or OK.  *5.  *Pay me please (used by stall holders when agreement for a sale has been reached). *6.  *Stop!  *7.  *Unmarried but in relationship.  *8.  *Maybe (fingers crossed).  *9.  *Signifies the person has a question to ask.  Used mostly by journalists and children in class.  *10.  *Hitch-hiking gesture or used when hailing a taxi, bus or tram.  *11.  *Gesture of religious virtue.  *12.  *"This is mine!"  *13.  *Walk or proceed with caution.  *14.  *Slow down or calm down.  *15.  *If the gesture is above the head it's a gesture of celebration but if it is below the head it signifies a plea for mercy or understanding.  *16.  *If palm is showing "Peace!" but if palm isn't showing it means "F**k off!"  *17.  *"Hello!"  *18.  *A gesture of solidarity used by workers, sailors and peasants.  







The position of the hands when greeting someone is vital to avoid causing offence.  When the tips of the fingers are above the head it signifies the person being greeted holds an official position of authority such as a judge, a police officer, a higher ranked member of the military or a noble or other aristocrat.  If the tip of the fingers are below the head but above the nose it indicates a person in an unofficial position of authority such as an employer, teacher, parent or elder.  If the tip of the fingers is below the nose but above the chin it indicates a person of equal rank or status.  If the tip of the fingers is below the chin it indicates the person is of a lower rank or social status or a child.

In situations where a person's rank is unknown or where it would be dangerous to indicate their rank the tip of the fingers is placed at the bridge of the nose.


----------



## Ban

Vaporo said:


> Well... I'd intended to answer every day, but it seems that this thread has gotten away from me. I'll have to go back and answer the old ones.



Good to have you back. I lost track on my own questions all the way back in chapter 1, so you're already far ahead of me


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?


Well, I know that there are the salutes within the military... _*Oh*_! I got it. This is one that is unique to the underground (or criminal) community. When training, there is the universal two fingers touching the wrist to call a halt to a dual. Kinda like a truce or signal that neither person is tricking the other to take advantage of their guard down.


----------



## Maker of Things Not Kings

Ban said:


> *Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?



There is a gesture used as a way of saying, "Thanks", though it's called_ giving graces_. An unspoken _sign of grace_ involves both hands open and held at chest height with palms facing the chest of the person offering thanks and crossed with thumbs touching, sort of as if you were trying to make a shadow puppet bird, though the fingers stay together. If one hand is occupied, it is acceptable to just make half the gesture and this is also accepted as a less formal way of doing so.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?



Your timing is impeccable. Somehow answering this question has been on the top of my list for like a week because I need a gesture for my guardsman to suggest to the MC that he's been assigned to follow her orders.  Right now I have it listed as tapping his insignia rank and then pointing at her, which feels awkward and on the nose, and not at all salute-ish.  It's a paragraph I need to rework but I haven't come up with anything.

As an aside, there's a thieve's guild hand gesture in the old Quest for Glory series.  With your right hand you touch your thumb to your nose, spread out and wiggle your fingers. With your other hand you tap your stomach.  Geesh that game was fun.


----------



## Ban

Devor said:


> Your timing is impeccable.



Sometimes I know what I'm doing. Alternatively, I've rigged your computer through a virus spread by the chat and now know what you are typing at all times. Considering my severe lack of tech-savvy, I'm putting money on the former.


*Question 127: *What are some of the most prestigious awards people might earn in your world?


----------



## Ban

No awards at all? Back to food then. Every worldbuilder loves to think about food.

*Question 128: *What food/drink do people in your world offer to guests?


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 127: *What are some of the most prestigious awards people might earn in your world?



The greatest award that can be bestowed in the Tarakan Empire is the Hero of the Empire Award which a person is awarded if they have performed an action of outstanding heroism.  This award can only be awarded upon the recommendation of at least five people in senior positions of authority.  

The Imperial Citizen of the Year Award is given to people who are nominated by the people rather than someone in a position of authority.

The Imperial Scribes Award is given to those who have excelled in any writing field whether fiction or non-fiction.


----------



## Aldarion

Ban said:


> *Question 128: *What food/drink do people in your world offer to guests?



Same as regularly eaten in household. Which means cooked vegetables, fresh or dried fruit, cooked meat.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 126: *Okay sign, fist pump, middlefinger. What are some unique handsigns used in your worlds?


 The Spiders Fang, from the drow, which is the middle finger and third finger raised in a crooked V while the thumb, pointer and pinky fingers make a little mouth. It is the equivalent of the middle finger, if a little harder to do. Though they use it too. Unlike the middle finger though, it can be used to mean just about as many things as the middle fingers wordy form all depending on actions.



Ban said:


> *Question 127: *What are some of the most prestigious awards people might earn in your world



There's the Noble Plate, served up for the annual Summer Ball after the cooking contests in Val Royale. Really gives cooks and chefs a high up, even a chance to serve the Sea Queen and her family. There used to be the Tourney Lance, a golden lance and a good pot of money for the jousting tourney circuits, but that stopped after Queen Inivia kept winning it extremely decisively.



Ban said:


> *Question 128: *What food/drink do people in your world offer to guests?


 Pastries, cookies, cakes, tea's, ales, cheese, crackers and bread and other such things. Really, whatever makes for a good snack time. Takes too long to butcher and cook the guest most times.


----------



## Ban

*Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?



The Sylvan River on the Western Fea country which is the primary trade source from up and down river, ending in the vast swamplands where Val Royale and the other port villages and cities within the tributaries of it. It is big and famous and more or less splits the lands between the Fea and Green down the middle. Think of it as a bit like the Mississippi, even with big paddle ships. Possibly crossed with the Rhine, but longer then either.

Then in the Zukal Kingdoms there is the Vineal River, which is the Nile mixed with the Amazon, but as always, more. Trade from the lands south of them and out of the plains and what comes down from the oceans. It is also a very dangerous river. Where even the smaller crocodiles make even Salties small and drakes and serpents swim it. It is good fishing and good to live off of and thrives on trade and the plantations along it. At it's widest point it is over thirty miles across.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 127: *What are some of the most prestigious awards people might earn in your world?

In Antisa, there is something called "King/Queen's Honor." It is an extremely broad, nonspecific award with no real requirements other than "impress the king," which can mean anything from winning a war to doing a particularly good job mopping the floor one night. There is no physical or financial component to the award (although it may still be accompanied by one). Basically, it just gives the recipient ultimate bragging rights for the rest of their life, but it has also been historically handed out very sparingly and so is still an extremely coveted award.

While this doesn't really count as an "award," among sailors it's considered a great honor to be able to paint the crest of Halgol on your ship. Untian captains paint the crest of every major nation or city that they've visited on their ship's hull, and Halgol is the longest most difficult journeys that an Untian sailor can undertake. Having the crest of a place you've never visited is considered to be incredibly bad luck, so a ship that has the Halgolian crest is basically announcing to the world that they're the best in the business.

*Question 128: *What food/drink do people in your world offer to guests?

Some kind of alcohol is usually offered to guests when they first arrive, particularly if they're going to be staying overnight. Beyond that, it's usually just a slightly more extravagant version of whatever they would normally eat. It's also customary to offer some food for the road when they leave, usually something that is dried and travels well.

*Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?

I can't remember the name I gave it at the moment, but the river that runs through the Antisan capital of Talive leads all the way up into the mountains, where it originates in a large lake which births a multitude of other rivers. It is possible to travel all the way across the Untian peninsula via riverboat in this way. It also makes Talive the gatekeeper for sea-land trade for much of Untia. It's also a little bit of a security risk, since it's possible for warships to sail back down the river and attack Talive from behind. This is countered by building multitudes of underwater bronze spikes in the riverbed, which can be raised to damage ships coming downstream.

There is also a saltwater river flowing out of the Halgolian mountains.

The Amulkonian empire was connected by a network of magical portals. However, the portals were limited to a few hundred miles range, which made crossing oceans impractical. The workaround was to drop a series of "signal booster" relay stones every hundred or so miles along the seafloor. Basically, the relay stones are actually two portals pressed flat against each other so that no water can leak in and no perceptible distance is added when passing through. During the war with the Fel, the Fel sabotaged one of the relay stones by separating the two portals when they became active, allowing the ocean to rush in and flood the city and valley on the other side. Normally, the portal would use up all of its stored memories and close after less than an hour, but in this case it was held open by sheer water pressure. So, the portal is still open to this day creating a saltwater river flowing out of the mountains.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> No awards at all? Back to food then. Every worldbuilder loves to think about food.
> 
> *Question 128: *What food/drink do people in your world offer to guests?


Wine or fine drinks and cheese or other savory foods. That's what the more rich and high standing families give. The lower, poorer families just share whatever they have.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 107: *Land-Oysters, Sea-Giraffes and Flying-Bears. What sort of strange and terrifying evolutions have you subjected real world animals to in your worlds?

Most of the normal animals in my world are fairly normal earth animals. On the dark sides of the two respective planets, there are few mutations to enhance survival at night. Frogs with bioluminescent patches in their noses and foreheads to attract insects. Animals with larger eyes, thermal vision, that sort of thing. Nothing too crazy.

However, then there are the Grat. There are the Tenren Grat, now usually called Muggs or something similar by the Untian people, which were originally released by the Generals to ravage the crops, livestock, and ecosystems of the world. Muggs look a bit like a cross between a komodo dragon, a hyena, and a wild boar that... You know what, they look kind of like Zuul:






They can adapt to virtually any environment. In cold climates the grow thick layers of blubber. In dry regions they have larger guts to store excess water. They have intelligence roughly on par with pigs and are notoriously able to learn to open latches on fence gates in order to get to livestock. They are omnivores and, while they prefer meat, they can subsist on nearly any plant matter.

The original Tenren Grat were much more voracious than the modern Muggs, meant solely to eat and reproduce as quickly as possible. However, when they were released subsequent generations became less and less aggressive, as natural selection quickly thinned out the Tenren that drove their entire food source to extinction. Eventually, they fell into an ecological niche and became the modern Muggs which, while still extremely voracious, territorial, and aggressive, are threats roughly on the same scale as bears and other large predators. They are also extant in nearly every part of the world.


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?



The Jan River is the most well-known, historically significant and among the biggest (though the biggest is the much less historic Lavo River).
I’ve estimated it to be around 3,000 miles long.

When humans (and really, mortals as a whole) first came into existence, they settled on the coast of the Jan River whose source are the dormant volcanoes which shaped the Jan River Basin (and Qian subcontinent) and the river ends at the Jiang coast along the Kalian Sea (THE major economic hub of the world, basically).  It’s the only major source of water near the Qia desert so it stands to reason that it became a major population hub for the early human civilizations.

The thearchies of the Magnus Concord and Olympian Order both had the capitals on the river’s shores.  It was also part of the Qichu, Arkadian, Terha, Black Tower, Redeemer Dynasty and Qiang Empires (among many other).

Basically, it’s like the Nile, Yellow, Tigres and Ganges rivers all rolled into one.  The Yellow River was the main source of inspiration though a lot of the cultural importance and history were based on the Tigres.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)

Well, Antisa has recently used their invention of the steam engine to commission a small number of steamships for their navy. Steam power is still considered to be a temperamental unproven technology and ships can't carry enough coal or wood to travel the more laborious routes, especially since Antisa has the only ports with large enough supplies of fuel to service steamships, but still. If you're a seasoned sailor tacking into the wind and suddenly this massive bronze smoke-belching abomination blows straight past you like it's nothing, it's a little bit impressive.

In the same vein, steam tractors also exist. They're slow, loud, and aren't usually used for transportation, per se, but still a rather impressive engineering achievement all things considered.

Once every year, three high priests of the Amul crosses the ocean to Halgol. Normally, strong winds and frequent storms make the journey untenable, but the high priests use magic to propel their ships through unfavorable conditions. The small ships they use are specially designed with a shallow draft to minimize drag and built with materials that are particularly conductive to magic, such as glass and iron, and include a few other features to make magic have a greater effect. The trip is still obscenely expensive, usually requiring the expenditure of several years' worth of memories.

The Amulkonian Empire was once connected by a vast array of magical portals. The portals appeared to a polished granite wall with an extremely smooth artificial waterfall running down one side. When a portal activated, the reflection in the waterfall would warp and shift until it became a window to the destination, at which point its user could simply step through.

In their heyday, the Amulkonian people didn't see them as anything special. There was a posted schedule for when and where the portals would open to, so if a citizen wanted to travel halfway around the world they could just wait until the desired time and purchase a ticket.

Each time the portal opened it required one day of memories, or ten days of the memories of another person. This was rather expensive, but there was a system in place to account for it. If a lower class citizen needed to go through the portal, they could pay their way by exchanging ten or more days of their own memories for passage.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)

Well, you'd probably head towards the criminal underworld. Dock gangs would probably be your first choice. They're cheap, unscrupulous, fairly "off-the-grid," and not usually very smart. A good choice if you just want to off someone and send what's left over the end of the pier. If it's a bit higher profile, you'll probably end up talking to a larger, more organized crime ring. However, not all crime rings are created equal. Many, while they'll happily kill their rivals in a fight over territory, find the idea of blatant assassination to be distasteful and will turn you away or even rat you out to the authorities. Usually, you'll find the right people in the least savory parts of town, where the guards don't patrol and you're likely to get mugged before you find who you're looking for. Bring a (trustworthy) friend. And a weapon.

*Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)

Well, Untia is an equatorial region, so they don't really have autumn. They divide the year into "The windy season, the stormy season, and the rainy season." However, those season names are all relative. The weather is actually fairly consistent for most of the year, so they usually eat the same thing most of the year. The rainy season coincides with autumn in the south and is conducive to growing rice, so I suppose that they may eat more rice than normal.

And (sigh) of as with so many of the food questions, the actual answer is hron fruit, which is a dietary staple in Antisa all year.

In Halgol, which is much more temperate, I suppose that an autumn meal would consist of whatever they had just harvested. Maize, wheat, etc. Crops that are only available in the Fall such as pumpkins and squash.

*Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?

Well, aside from the obvious due to technological limitations, electricity, social media, etc. I'd say lighting at night, depending on where in the world you are. Dor and Gen are very close together. On the near side, they each provide the other with a great deal of illumination during night hours.

*Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?

Halgolian Cheese

If you are truly insane and that alone is not enough to scare you off, just remember that you share this world with kaiju-esque eldritch abominations and that it is being circled by ten cosmic Generals bent on the destruction of this entire plane of reality. Also, this world contains mad shape-shifting spirits who hate all humans and are about a hair's breadth away from escaping back onto the planet Dor.


----------



## Ban

*Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?)


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?)


The everyday alley cats, vultures, crows, maybe some hawks and falcons... not really anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?)



In my setting any kind of creature that isn't a real-world animal has to be tied to one of the world's maybe-twenty? magic systems.  The magic in the local region though is seelie magic, which has been used to create the Wolpertinger and the Peryton (winged rabbits and winged deer, respectively). It's also had an effect on hedgehogs, tortoises, toads, and a variety of insects.  You might see these in a city, but they're all close to domesticated.  There's also a variety of "taisidhe" creatures who've fed on a corrupted seelie magic, but you wouldn't find them in a city.  So mostly I guess you'd see the normal list of pets and pests.

Because of this question though I've added "invasive species" as a topic under my notes for the second book, which is designed to take a look at some of the other magic systems in the setting at large.  I'm not ready to develop that stuff yet though.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?)



There's the usual sorts, bats, rats, squirrels, pigeons, wild dogs and cats, raccoons and other such. Monkeys in cities that have such things. Then there's things like the root boars, who I have mentioned, living in the sewers and such and off trash, refuse and other animals. Rodents of unusual size of course. If the city is large enough you can get small wyvern along with other predatory hawks. In the right cities saurians and dinosaurs set up shop too. Most under cities are an entire ecosystem in of themselves and can carry everything from the aforementioned root boars and ROUS to sentient mushrooms and even the occasional croc or gator. Though the latter jumps up from occasional to frequently in southern cities. Even fish and sharks depending on city too.

The world is full of beasties. Even the cities.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?) 

Mostly rats, stray cats, that sort of thing. Antisans often leave out hummingbird feeders to attract birds into the cities. Muggs are rather fearless and will venture into a city in search of food if they get a chance, but it's still a bit uncommon.


----------



## Ban

*Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?



In the cities, the roads are usually laid out with stone creating cobblestone streets. In the country, the roads are not paved but are dirt paths; whether they are dusty or not depends on the geographical location. There are some people who are skilled in building who lay the roads out, but otherwise, it is anyone who is willing to help (such as in small towns like Meridian).


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?



For the Trade Roads, it's mostly concrete as both dwarves and drow know how to make it and neither use things like asphalt. Other roads are just dirt paths and tracks. Cities often use cobble or fitted brick or stone roads. Other places have roads that are really just the forest stepping out of the way because someone told them to. Obviously the Trade Roads are the closest one comes to modern roads.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?



The Biggest: The mighty Salsango River in the Janeiro Republic.  It runs through the largest rain forest in the world.  Much of it is still unexplored but it is home to some of the most powerful dragons in the world - and deadly beasts including the polka dot anaconda.

The Most Famous: The Blue River of the Occidental Republic.  The stories, the myths, the bullshite written about it... and the wars waged to gain control over it.

The Most Economically Important: The Nig River in Arabica (the continent).  It is the economic and agricultural lifeline of at least ten countries that it passes through and it is the major transportation link for many other countries.


----------



## Ban

*Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?



The King's treasurer issues the taxes. Rather than someone coming and collecting the taxes, the people come to the designated area (usually the treasury) and file the taxes.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?



They tend to come down from the highest government official, usually a Master of Coin or the Treasuries. Since not all taxes are money, any collector has to be adept in finding suitable ways to tax people. And some will not be taxed, particularly any below poverty line or after big disasters. Unless the collector is a total ass with thugs, but even they may find themselves hanging from a noose or somebodies lunch because they were starving.

Taxing does vary from kingdoms and other area's. Like for instance, the Wood Elf Queendom even has taxes down on it's Hoods and other more 'cooperative' bandit sorts. Granted she must sometimes make a personal appearance and remind them to pay what is owed or their group will suddenly find themselves extinct. And Denarius, the Queen's brother, is in charge of the kingdoms treasuries and is Master of Coin. He can lean in on those who aren't willing to pay with the ever present threat that is his sister. Either let the jovial fat elf take some money or the wrathful queen take all of it. And then your life.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?



Ohh, I honestly don't know and don't want to think about that.  

They do accept taxes in the form of parts for the factory though.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?



Taxation is based on the Pay As You Earn (PAYE) model in which the Tax Department of the Imperial Ministry of Finance requires employers to deduct from a person's pay packet.

A tenth goes to the regional government, a tenth goes to the Imperial government and a tenth goes to the temple of the taxpayer's choice or - if they object to this - to the local university or mage's college. 

All property owners pay an annual five percent tax to local government based on the value of their land and the buildings on that land.

Most tax is spent on infrastructure, education, health care and social security including housing for the poor.  Under the terms of the Treaty of Chur'Bro which ended the Great War in 7424 defence spending cannot exceed 10% of Imperial tax revenue.

In some cases people are allowed to pay their taxes in kind.  This is only permitted where the cash economy is not developed such as on remote islands.


----------



## Roosevelt Theo

Ban said:


> *Question 101: *Giants amongst giants. Who's the biggest/tallest sapient your world has ever known and what can you tell me about them?


In my land, giants are legendary creatures. We can only find them in the western region (Westminer). A bit backstory about them, they used to be roaming free on the land. But something has forced them to hide in the western region. Nowadays, the giants are enslaved by the orcs. yet the orcs denies it. And the issue about it still raging even when _"The Invader"_ (main villains in the novel) came.


----------



## Roosevelt Theo

Ban said:


> *Question 129: *Rivers! Can you tell me about the biggest one, the most famous one and the one most vital to the world economy?


Rivers in my land is in a shape of _"H". _It flows into every country, except the east region. Most people in the central plain don't use rivers anymore. they were modernized people. for western, which mostly orcs and trolls, the river used as the border. Southern people used them as the only clean water source because most of the southern regions are swamp. Well, they didn't really use water as much either, because most of the people who lives there, are a vamp. I don't want to talk about northern people because they are no one lives there anymore. The northern people are extinct, simply to say.


----------



## Roosevelt Theo

Ban said:


> *Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?


for the west, they paved their road with rocks and dirt. for the north, there are no roads. southern region, well, before we enter the city, we have to take a boat, or if you don't mind to get dirty, you can walk in the swamp. Inside the city though, they have the best roads than other regions. Imagine the paved road in the Victorian era. southern region doesn't have any other villages or cities. There is only one huge city which makes it easy for them to fund their own roads. East, mostly sand and dirt. The corrupted king, or they called as Sultan, didn't even care about his own people. Yet his people still worship him as "The Great" and "The Benevolent". As for the central plain, you can see it as nowadays road. With asphalt and such.

nowadays, road that connect between two cities or regions are barely used because most of the people have their own flying-craft. Even the orcs.


----------



## Roosevelt Theo

Ban said:


> *Question 122: *Which groups of people are stereotyped as backwards in your world? (Is there truth to the matter in technological, social, etcetera contexts?)


1. For northern region people which already extinct, they said the orcs.
2. For creature all around the region, except east, has said, human.
3. For the eastern people, the rest of the region are. Except for them.
4. For me, as a writer, the southern people are the one. They still live in dark ages. They accepted nothing that looks modern. Candle, torch and such, you can still find that thing over there. Creepy castle, wood and stone buildings. Old Tavern. Brothel. Most people who live there are a Vamp and criminals who care nothing but money, food, beer and women.


----------



## Ban

*Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)


King Gregor, known to history as Gregor the Fool. He ruled the small kingdom of Brighton around 500 years ago. In the forest there were gnomes loyal to him.

It's complicated, but gnomes are essentially little wooden men. An unscrupulous wizard could turn a gnome into a powerfully magic wand by horrifically mutilating him. The gnome continues to live in this state in constant physical and mental pain.

A group of wizards captured several gnome children from Brighton's forest. They sought the help of King Gregor. The King, his army and the gnomes defeated the wizard, but it was too late for the children.
The gnomes wanted to mercy kill the children, but Gregor kept these powerful wands for himself.
over the next three decade, using magic, animals, and guerilla tactics the gnomes destroyed Brighton.

The area is now known as The Red Forest and no human who goes there comes back.

Man, I fell way behind on these!


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)



Being an incapable ruler on Eld usually means a short reign or they're puppet rulers. Though with the current straights the land is in, they're getting their share of those who are leading simply because they're the only ones left to lead. For the current ones that are absolute doom to themselves, their peoples and others it is among these three.

Baba Yaga: The Witch of the Woods decided to team up with a couple of Liches in order to finally make a successful northern rebellion. This act of defiance would pretty much shatter the North and leave it a mostly broken war zone between the multiple races she once ruled. Not to mention the clan wars that break out after the failure and her resulting jail time as a personal servant.

Warlord Bloodhoof: What would probably be the centaurs greatest war herd leader on the western Fea continent, he too decided to team up with a Lich as he tried to conquer the world. This ended with him dead and the centaurs so broken that they ended being enslaved by gnolls and hunted on general principle. Centaurs were already not trusted and this made it worse. Ironically, if not for their enslavement and servitude to the gnolls, they would have been wiped out due to him.

Tor Towers: Current Underking of the Towers family and a dwarves dwarf. His love of strong booze and hatred for anyone not of his kind makes him hard to work with. And even then he barely tolerates other types of dwarves. It is through him that will lead to the extinction of the Towers, Shieldwall and Goldhand clan lines. Breaking from their status as soldiers and guards to the high ruling clan the Wrathsword's over their continuing alliances with the elves and humans and going into full xenophobic mode. This stance, while almost bringing about a civil war, also sets into the motion for them being taken over by Liches and leading to their extinction. Their paranoia of the outside led them to be devoured from the inside. And the three families mountain fortresses would become charnel houses that had to be cleansed and burned from the inside out.


----------



## Roosevelt Theo

Ban said:


> *Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)


The least capable leader in my land is The Elders. They are the first generation of The Elf. Also, they were being worship as God amongst some humans who believed and recognized their power. Yet they almost do nothing except to sit on their throne, guarded heavily by their loyal guardian in their castle, far away from the border wall of Northwind territory. It costed them to lose all the Northern People to die in an extreme weather a long time ago. Nowadays, the Northwind can still hold their ground by placing their guard and soldier (mostly third generation of the elf) on the border wall. This is the illustration:






The second least is Victor. Founder of the least known kingdom of the south, Victoria. Yet unlike The Elders, Victor dare to confront anything that might or may harm his land and his people. He even dared to go out on a patrol with his lowly rank soldier. But his weakness lies on the hand of his daughter, Terresa. It had cost him his life by the hand of his own daughter, which doesn't really care about ruling or being a leader. And the Victoria has to stand without a leader or even rules. Thus, it makes Victoria, a safe-haven for every criminal in the land. And here is the illustration: 





Note: The image does not really show how it looks like and credits goes to those who owned them.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)



Immanuelle IX led the Tarakan Empire into war in 7410 by invading the Federated Padong States and launched the Great War.  He led the Tarakan Empire through a series of initially successful military campaigns but when he launched an invasion of the Occidental Republic in 7415 it turned into a disaster.  Nine years later he was forced to abdicate after signing the humiliating Treaty of Chur'Bro.  His incompetence cost the Tarakan Empire its industrial power base (which was annexed by the Edo Empire) and all of its continental territories (which were annexed by the Occidental Republic).


----------



## Ban

*Question 134: *How do people meditate in the cultures of your world? (Chanting, koans, mindfulness, whirling dancing, concentration on a thought or object, tantric sex, transcendental whistling)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 134: *How do people meditate in the cultures of your world? (Chanting, koans, mindfulness, whirling dancing, concentration on a thought or object, tantric sex, transcendental whistling)



Had to mention sex and the drow take that one as a primary source of not only sacrifice to Lolth but as a way to gain magic and even meditation. Chanting is more a giants thing, though dwarfs take it up. Many elves and orcs take up hanging out with dryads, niads, nymphs and other such as a good source of mind clearing. Koans are probably around, but you're likely to get more thought and meditation from an ice cream cone. There is also actual meditation, for those who can sit still long enough to actually do them. Trolls often have rituals, some with potent herbs and many without. Whistling to other planes is a good way to have the other planar beings bop you on the head for annoying them. Or smite you. Whistle at your own risk.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?

Most Untian cities are paved with either cobblestone or, in wealthier parts of town, cut stone. Low-traffic areas and slums often still have dirt roads. In the countryside, a few roads between major cities are paved with stone, but otherwise it's mostly just dirt roads.

In Kumbaska, the overwhelming majority of roads are dirt, with paving relegated mainly to the wealthiest sections of town.

*Question 132: *Taxes... bloody taxes. Who gets to issue and collect them?

Untian taxes are usually set by the relevant noble lord, and when funds are needed for infrastructure or the like the local parliament will petition the lord for funds. Otherwise, the noble is free to do as they see fit with the collected funds.

To collect, lords typically hire tax collectors and put a small squad from the city guard under their command. It is then their job to determine how much each citizen is required to pay under the lord's current tax code and how to go about the collection.

*Question 133: *Can you tell me about some of the least capable leaders your world has ever seen? (What did they do/not do, and what were the repercussions of their rule?)

Ooh. This is a fun one.

King Shurtin of Keflat. Upon his rise to the throne, Shurtin decided that his plan would be to make friends with _everybody_. So, the first thing he did was go around to all of Keflat's old rivals and strike up peace treaties and alliances, regardless of the reason for the rivalry or the cost of making peace. This meant giving up a lot of contentious points, but the worst part was that he didn't really _tell_ people how much he gave up. He insisted on negotiating in private and never told people the actual terms, going so far as to create multiple fake copies of treaties and hand them out to nobles. One noble who made money off of sea trade might be told that Keflat only gave up a trade route, another with land in the south may be told the Keflat gave up some land to Elter. In reality he gave up both of these and probably much, much more. He went to great effort to keep his nobles from talking to each other, constantly finding ever more creative ways to keep them in the dark. Keflat's disjointed political system allowed him to gaslight his nobles for three years before the house of cards came crashing down.

Antisa and Ikla, long time rivals, went to war. Keflat had alliances with both Antisa and Ikla that required Keflat to send an army to aid them in a time of war. Instead of doing the smart thing and simply saying that he couldn't honor the treaties, Shurtin formed two armies, neither knowing about the other, and sent one to Antisa and one to Ikla. When the two forces inevitably met on the battlefield, there was a great deal of confusion. Generals from all four armies, the two Keflation, the Antisan, and the Iklan parleyed to try and figure out what was going on.

Soon, the Antisan and Iklan armies agreed to a temporary alliance and marched to Keflat alongside the two Keflation armies to siege their capital and demand an explanation.

Shurtin responded in a letter, expressing confusion about their dismay. In his mind, he had done nothing wrong. He had followed both the Antisan and Iklan treaties to the letter. And, once word made it back to their respective homelands the Antisan and Iklan kings agreed through clenched teeth that, technically, Shurtin was right. He had followed the treaties, so they really couldn't righteously do anything about it. So, they ended the siege, recalled their armies, and went back to their war.

However, that wasn't the end of it. On the Keflation homefront, taxes had skyrocketed to pay for the array of new treaties. Shurtin insisted that it would all be worth it in the long run, but discontent was growing rapidly both among the nobles and citizens. The Antisan-Iklan siege shone a harsh light on Keflat's new mass of treaties. Suddenly, nobles were coming together to compare notes and assess how much Keflat was actually giving away. It was a lot. Shurtin... wasn't king for very long after that.

But, that still wasn't the end of it. The Antisan-Iklan siege counted as an attack against Keflat, causing the massive knot of alliances to draw tight around Keflat's neck. Suddenly most major Untain nations were drawn into what started as a fairly small conflict between Antisa and Ikla with Keflat now stuck right in the middle of it all. It is now known as the fifty-year war.

*Question 134: *How do people meditate in the cultures of your world? (Chanting, koans, mindfulness, whirling dancing, concentration on a thought or object, tantric sex, transcendental whistling)

Meditation is one of the most common methods used by Amul monasteries to cultivate supernatural powers. Since the ways that such powers can come to be are vast and varied, there is no set method of meditating. Some spend hours contemplating a landscape. Others close their eyes and try to decipher the inner workings of their own mind. Others will engage in manual labor or exercise. Many read the teachings of the Alstalia, seeking wisdom. Some repeatedly bash themselves over the head with flowerpots... You get the picture. Every monk can have their own approach to the matter.

Untian shrines may include meditation as part of their worship. Usually, it consists simply of focusing on an object or thought, but sometimes it may be more intricate.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 130: *What sort of undomesticated animals might I find inside of the cities? (If they are not from out world: How do they survive?)



Rats, werecats, stray domestic animals and the rumoured alligators in the sewers.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 131:* Roads. How and with what are they paved, who lays them (if anyone) and is there a significant difference in quality by region and proximity to the cities?









Roads are mostly built by tautai because of their physical strength.  The roads range greatly in both what they are made out of and type.

Imperial Autobahns are multi-lane carriageways that link up some of the main cities.  Imperial highways are mostly paved asphalt roads.  Local roads vary considerably from narrow paved roads to gravel roads.  

As a general rule the closer to cities the roads are the better the quality.

There is an average of one car for every thirty persons.


----------



## Ban

*Question 135:* From Agincourt to Cannae to Stanford Bridge, can you tell me about a battle frequently discussed by strategists and historians alike in your world? (What led up to it and what happened as a result of it in the short and long term?)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 135:* From Agincourt to Cannae to Stanford Bridge, can you tell me about a battle frequently discussed by strategists and historians alike in your world? (What led up to it and what happened as a result of it in the short and long term?)



There's the Last Battle, which is usually discussed because only three quarters of the people who were there actually have any memory of what happened at it, due to the healing of the Corruption taking out much of their memory. And also the series of battles during the war that led up to it, mostly for what worked and what didn't over those decades of war with the undead. So they try to figure out the stratagems used just how they managed to get the cooperation and all with the sheer amount of armies they had to use.

The other is The Breaking of the Thousand Year Fortress. Though it is mainly a thought exercise in what might have happened (and at times if it was actually possible) when Queen Inivia broke the fortress mountain of the Iron Knights. Things like if she had not been there, had one of the orcish champions been there and even despite the world they live in, how it is even physically possible to punch down a mountain. It's became a sort of military strategy game, with one of the pieces so overpowered that simply taking the field means they win. Most of the time.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 134: *How do people meditate in the cultures of your world? (Chanting, koans, mindfulness, whirling dancing, concentration on a thought or object, tantric sex, transcendental whistling)



All of the above except tantric sex and whirling dancing.


----------



## Aldarion

*Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?


----------



## Ban

Aldarion said:


> *Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?



Uhm... I am supposed to ask the questions in this thread, not you. Please don't do that anymore.


----------



## Ban

Because the question has not been previously asked, I'll let it be, but next time don't post quesions in my stead Aldarion. If you have a suggestion in the future, feel free to send it to me via the inbox.

*Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?



The standard American ones because I am lazy and it's what I understand.


----------



## Devor

I also use the typical American imperial system.  I figure it's old and archaic and fits right in.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?



 A mixture of metric, imperial and indigenous measurements.


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ban said:


> *Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?


I started with a hand, about 9 cm, then a step, which is a little less than a meter, bowshot is little over 100 meters, and then a mile which is about 10 bowshots.


----------



## Ban

*Question 137: *I've decided to travel your world by sea. Am I able to circumnavigate your world this way? What capes and ports will I pass and come to dock at? (If multiple routes are possible, feel free to choose just one)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 137: *I've decided to travel your world by sea. Am I able to circumnavigate your world this way? What capes and ports will I pass and come to dock at? (If multiple routes are possible, feel free to choose just one)



How would you like to sail? There's ships, riding serpents or other beasties and submersibles. You can start in Val Royale and work your way east or west and find your way back to it. I haven't actually gotten around to naming a lot of the port cities, island ports, capes, inlets and even the beaches. But there are plenty. Some don't even exist yet and some are formerly existing. But you can have a pretty nice world cruise.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 135:* From Agincourt to Cannae to Stanford Bridge, can you tell me about a battle frequently discussed by strategists and historians alike in your world? (What led up to it and what happened as a result of it in the short and long term?)

This is something that I haven't really put all that much thought into. I suppose that I tend to think of worldbuilding on either a personal or grand scale with nothing in between. I typically think about the outcome of wars and the implementation of strategy on a national or regional scale, not the outcome of individual battles. Surely I must have something, though...

I've got it! Early in the fifty year war when Elter first officially became involved, Antisa came up with a unique strategy. They first drafted every vessel in Talive harbor into its navy. They equipped them each with a cheap, barely functional cannon and the crews with swords and spears. Then, they herded them towards where the Eltran fleet was moored and released them in a massive swarm of small ships.

The strategy fairly effective. The Eltrans weren't expecting an attack so quickly after the declaration of war, particularly not one of this nature. One ship managed to get close enough to the Eltran flagship to kill their admiral with a cannon shot. Most fled as soon as they were able. Many of those that didn't were massacred by cannon fire. Those untrained sailors that managed to board the enemy ships were forced to fight actual soldiers. But, sheer numbers made them successful. Over half the Eltran fleet was either sunk or captured.

However, the fallout was much further-reaching. Afterwards, ship traffic through Antisan ports basically ceased to exist. Nobody wanted to risk getting dragged into Antisa's wars like that. It threw them into economic turmoil and put Antisa at a massive disadvantage for the remainder of the war. It was decades before sea trade was restored.


*Question 136:* What are standard units of measurement in your world? Length, area, volume, weight?

This is a question that I have desperately avoided answering. If pressed, I use the British Imperial system. Maybe throw some odd units like "hands" in there for good measure.

In colloquial English, words like "mile" can sometimes just mean "a long distance," whereas "meter" or "gram" imply a formalized measuring system that does not exist. I think that most native English speakers units have an intuitive rather than intellectual sense of the value of British Imperial units. One pound is easy to lift. Twenty pounds takes a mote of effort. A hundred pounds is heavy. So, I feel comfortable using them in my world when absolutely necessary.


*Question 137: *I've decided to travel your world by sea. Am I able to circumnavigate your world this way? What capes and ports will I pass and come to dock at? (If multiple routes are possible, feel free to choose just one)

(sigh) Well, answering this would mean filling out some bits of geography that I've left ambiguous so far.

I am inclined to say yes, it can be done, but it'll be rough. Let's say that you start from the west coast of Halgol. You'd first go west across the Arvus ocean to Kumbaska, where you'd probably end up in on of many small fishing villages on the southeastern coast of the Amulkine peninsula (Not to be confused with the ancient Amulkine Empire. The modern peninsula retains the name but has little relation other than having once been under its rule.) The Arvus ocean is notoriously stormy with strong winds and currents that tend to pull you further west. Crossing in either direction is no small feat.

Once you've resupplied in Kumbaska, you'll head around the Amulkine peninsula. This is where the map starts to get a bit... fuzzy. The southern coast of Kumbaska and the Amulkine peninsula are not well-defined in my head. I don't know if it stretches far enough south to reach the ice caps or not. However, I'm thinking not.

Now that you're past Kumbask, you head back northwest to the lands of Keskan. Keskan is not a nation. There is very little in the way of large civilizations in Keskan. There are a few city-states where you can stock up on supplies, but it's really another place that the map still needs some filling out.

Beyond that, you cross the Mutumy ocean to the continents of Tule and Eastland.

Tule is kind of like the Australia of my world. A relatively small continent in the southern hemisphere isolated from the rest of the world. And you can imagine the shape of Eastland to be like a few fixed geographic points surrounded by vague authorial ideas about what the rest of the continent should be like. Either way, you'll want to go through the channel between Eastland and Tule, since you have to go north anyways since you can't go south around Halgol. Almost no civilization on either continent. Don't expect many more supplies than what you can barter off of the Tulvian tribes.

Once you're past Eastland and you cross the Atvin ocean, you finally end up in Untia. You could travel south and end up on the east coast of Halgol and make the last leg of the journey on land, but we're sailors. Not hikers. Sailing south around Halgol is nigh impossible because of the ice caps, so instead we go north around Untia. The first nation with large cities you can resupply in will probably be Welhassa. Once you sail around the Untian peninsula, your last stop for supplies will probably be in Keflat.

Now you come to the most challenging leg of your journey yet: the Aghat mountains.

The Aghat mountains are not a natural phenomenon. They were created by the gods of Thought and Time during the war with the Generals to inhibit their passage while still allowing their own forces to pass through. They are a series of rocky peaks that just sharply out of the ocean, with countless coral spires located just beneath the surface. They extend for thousands of miles north, nearly all the way to the northern ice cap, and a hundred miles thick at the thinnest. They are nearly impossible to pass if you don't already know a route through them. However, we'll assume that you do, and that you make it to the other side.

Finally, you can head south back to Halgol, where you started.

Writing this has made me realize how much of my map still needs detailed. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 137: *I've decided to travel your world by sea. Am I able to circumnavigate your world this way? What capes and ports will I pass and come to dock at? (If multiple routes are possible, feel free to choose just one)



It is possible to circumnavigate the globe.  From Tomay in the Tarakan Empire you can get a ship - ocean liner, tramp steamer or whatever your budget will stretch to - that'll take you around some of the tropical islands of the Tarakan Empire.  Bali is a popular spot for people to visit for its cultural diversity.  Then you can travel eastwards across the vast Great Western Sea and stop over in the Hulu Islands.  This is believed to be the area where the tautai originally came from.  From there you'd head down to the Panama Strait that separates the Great Northern Lane from the Great Southern Land.  The weather here can be quite treacherous so chances are you'll stay in the most notorious port in the world.  It's a port so bad that it would put Port Royal to shame.  It's called La Puerta de Entrada al Inframundo (The Gateway to the Underworld).  Then you'll travel across the Great Eastern Sea to the continent of Abrica and follow the coast to the Italia Sea and down through the Suez Strait to the Madras Sea where there will be a stopover in the port of Madras in the Orissa Empire.  Then the journey continues through to Tomay.  

Pirates, naga, corrupt customs and naval officers, tropical diseases, insects the size of small birds, drunken captains and crews and - worse of all - the unrelenting heat or rain will sure to drive you barmy by the end of it.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ban said:


> *Question 137: *I've decided to travel your world by sea. Am I able to circumnavigate your world this way? What capes and ports will I pass and come to dock at? (If multiple routes are possible, feel free to choose just one)



Yes and no - sort of...

If you set sail from the eastern coast, and travel east, you'll eventually end up at the western coast of the same continent, but there's no way to circle the north pole exclusively by sea. The exception being if you go very far north, and travel under the ice cap.

Technically, a ship could travel south and round the continent on its southern end. However, this would require crossing the equator, which is dangerous and difficult enough as to be practically impossible for anyone with a soul.
At the equator, the aether is volatile and chaotic enough that anyone can set off a magical reaction with a mere thought - or even a subconscious desire. Dreams and ideas take physical form in unpredictable and uncontrollable ways


----------



## Ban

*Question 138:* What type of jewelry is commonly worn and what are the social implications of wearing them? (Is there a high class vs low class schism regarding what jewelry is appropriate within which context? Does putting a ring on the ring finger indicate marriage? Etcetera)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 138:* What type of jewelry is commonly worn and what are the social implications of wearing them? (Is there a high class vs low class schism regarding what jewelry is appropriate within which context? Does putting a ring on the ring finger indicate marriage? Etcetera)



The Irons and Bones. Not jewelry as such, it is what makes a war braid a war braid on Eld. Not always necessarily iron or bones. It is rings of whatever they victor of a fight or battle felt good enough to use as the rings. Usually metal or bones, originally starting as iron and bones. They are basically war trophies to wear over the braid while being something of a brag. To the truly powerful it also doubles as a weight to carry, making the braid itself a decent weapon. It's as much bragging rights as a skull or a weapon, even though there are always those who will cheat at it. This not only common but quite standard across the world as a whole.

As for marriage things, no ring. Bracelets are used, but not at all times. Lot's of other jewelry is wealth based, or what one can steal. Though to see a blinged out delver is quite the sight though. The closest to that would be a particularly piratical sea elf with a flair for the dramatic and shiny things. But jewelry is more a luxury anyways and it is usually used to signify wealth. Or wealth but with bad taste, in the case of a centaur with gold lust.


----------



## Ban

*Question 139: *Are birthdays celebrated? If not, is there a similar sort of event? If so, how is it celebrated?


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 139: *Are birthdays celebrated? If not, is there a similar sort of event? If so, how is it celebrated?


Yes, but depending on the age, person, and status, the party or celebration can be very different. For example, at age 12, the military school will take in students to attend. More than likely, the 12 year birthdays would be celebrated much like a "ship-out" party. Gifts would include money, school books, uniforms, and/or other needs.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 139: *Are birthdays celebrated? If not, is there a similar sort of event? If so, how is it celebrated?

Well, I suppose not. Most Untians don't ascribe a lot of meaning to calendar dates. Untia is an equatorial region, so the seasonal weather cycles aren't as obvious or impactful as in higher latitudes so they have little need for a cyclic yearly calendar. If you were to ask someone their age, they would give it to you in seasons. e.g. I was born in the rainy season and this is my fiftieth windy season. However, unless they're a noble most would be hard pressed to tell you the exact date of their birth. There are also many competing calendars used by different professions. The most common calendar is similar to ours, created by historians and with a year based off of the cycle of the sun moving north to south across the sky. Another that is often used by professional craftsmen has no year and simply counts the days since the calendar began. One used by some sailors is based the motion of the planets.

I suppose that some nobles may host an event if they reach a particularly significant milestone such as a hundred years, but it's not the norm.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 139: *Are birthdays celebrated? If not, is there a similar sort of event? If so, how is it celebrated?



Not as such. Some do keep track of the years, so one can be thrown into military service. Even though there's really not much of an age limit on that it seems. Though if you give them an idea of it, and tell them it can involve more food and patent a song, you could do well.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 138:* What type of jewelry is commonly worn and what are the social implications of wearing them? (Is there a high class vs low class schism regarding what jewelry is appropriate within which context? Does putting a ring on the ring finger indicate marriage? Etcetera)



In the world of my WIP the calendar is made up of thirteen months of twenty eight days.  Each month is designated to a god or goddess.  They are each represented by a gemstone.  The 365th day is a standalone day that marks the beginning of the new year.  That day is dedicated to the god of the underworld (Hadis).  Every four years there is an additional stand alone day that follows after the new year day.  

It is believed that when a person dies they face the judgement of Hadis who decides if they shall progress to the underworld (the place where those deemed good go), Paradise (the place where only the most righteous or blessed go to reside with the gods) or the cosmos (where the bad or wicked are condemned to wander for eternity).  Those who are condemned to wander the cosmos pass through the real world on the way to the cosmos.  On their way through the real world they seek out people whose bodies they can inhabit so they can avoid entering the cosmos.  To avoid being possessed by the dead people wear a gemstone that represent the god (or goddess) a person is born under.  They wear the gemstone in a piece of jewellery cast specifically for them.  Sometimes it is worn as a ring, sometimes as a necklace and sometimes as the centrepiece of a headpiece.  The richer a person is the more extravagant the manner in which it is displayed will be.  

A poor person may have a tiny gemstone set in a brass ring while a rich person may have a large gemstone displayed on a solid gold or platinum headband. 






The exception to this is in places where gemstones are hard to obtain.  In the remoter islands of the Tarakan Empire flowers rather than gemstones serve the same function.  

(The image is intended purely to illustrate an example of how a gemstone might be worn.)


----------



## Orc Knight

Miles Lacey said:


> (The image is intended purely to illustrate an example of how a gemstone might be worn.)


 And not an angry princess.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 139: *Are birthdays celebrated? If not, is there a similar sort of event? If so, how is it celebrated?



Birthdays are celebrated but not necessarily annually.  Birthday celebrations are held only in the following years in the Tarakan Empire:

The actual day of birth.
The 3rd birthday when a toddler becomes a child.
The 6th birthday when a child enters school.
The 11th birthday when a child reaches the age of accountability.  Prior to this age the parents are legally liable for whatever their children do.  From this age the child is legally liable for their actions. 
The 16th birthday when a child becomes an adult.  The few who will receive the Spark are gifted this on their 16th birthday. In the Tarakan Empire a 16 year old gains the right to have sex, have children and get married but not to vote or take part in elections.  They also cannot sign a contract without parental consent. (As with our world, the median age of consent in my WIP is 16.) 
The 21st birthday when an adult gains all the rights and obligations of adulthood. 
The 60th birthday when a person becomes an elder.


----------



## Ban

*Question 140: *What's the biggest ongoing crisis?


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 140: *What's the biggest ongoing crisis?



As the result of the Treaty of Chur'Bro which ended the Great War the Tarakan Empire lost all its continental territories, had conscription banned, had its military banned from leaving its territorial waters except to defend its remoter islands and abolished the reign of warrior-emperors.  The stability of the Empire has been rocked by a combination of the rise of authoritarian political parties, a military that is meddling in politics and an economic depression that the government seems largely incapable of addressing.  Society has began to crack along socio-economic, political and racial lines as extremism on all sides takes hold


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 140: *What's the biggest ongoing crisis?



Well, the main setting is twenty years after The Last Battle and The End of the World as they knew it. So it's all really one big ongoing crisis. Despite the peace treaties, The Pact with the Heavens and Hells that ended their interference and the general lack of people there's still lot's of issues. Many of the races are still quite divided and there's no real trade going on as everyone tries to recover. It's the post apocalypse. There's not enough priestly types and clerics to help heal the lands, the undead are still showing up from time to time, without Liches. The centaur war herds are growing and they themselves have gotten far more aggressive due to their current Warlord. There's several possible civil wars brewing, even though there's not enough military to actually put up decent wars or even skirmishes.

The North is ever stirring in rebellion of the High Lords and Baba Yaga is about to do something stupid. Almost every scout sits and looks at each other in the Sylvan Forests DMZ, though they may break some of the issues. Just by being bored enough to drink with each other and swap stories. And this is just the area that was most devastated by the Lich Wars and The Last Battle. In the Celestial Lands, no one knows who is Emperor or Empress or which House is in charge of the lands. They took a massive blow, losing most of their military caste in the wars and The Last Battle and there is talk of rebellions to overthrow those in charge as measures get more and more harsh.

In the Southern Continent, the Kingdoms of Zukal are suffering under their own losses from the wars and are about the only trade, sending food to the Fea Continent and the Celestial Lands. But due to their losses, the monster races are starting to once again show backbone and also talking of rebellion and other talk of the Goddess Bastet's Avatar finding a way to lead them all and help depose of the Magocracy that holds them. The elf and troll jungles are mostly set on getting population back up and hunting undead and also keeping an eye on expanding again, now that Zukal is suffering under it's own breaks. Many kingdoms within them are looking to break away and some already have, they have just failed to inform anyone of it.

The Red Sands desert is still thirsty. And many of it's coastal cities and villages are being rebuilt from their own clashes with the undead and they have to keep their water supplies blessed and clean. Walking cadavers still show up from time to time, but they are still a nuisance. And not even the desert creatures will eat them. Not even the sand worms.

So, all in all, it's just one big f'd up crisis.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Most likely, it's the "cold war" between the Midlands Union and the United People's Republic of Ygdras and Fuurland - except I haven't really developed that in any significant way. It's more of a vague concept. I'm sure that by calling it a cold war, it'll give you the right idea though.


----------



## Devor

At the start of Smughitter things are mostly settled.  But I'd say the situation in Kax Helyis Bay is the ongoing problem.  A previous war ended in something close to containment after the people there used illegal magics to heavily transform their own landscape.  For now they keep to themselves, but there's ongoing embargoes and tension surrounding their actions in the previous war, as well as the sense that their magic may be growing.  It mostly won't be important until book 3 (of 5).


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *Question 140: *What's the biggest ongoing crisis?


Kind of depends on what you mean by "ongoing" and "crisis".

I guess the simple answer would be the Celestine Crusades.
It's a long series of often barely related wars and battles which are "canonized" by the Aesir-Olympian church(es).  Or it's the human expansion into the south-western reaches of the world.  Or it's gnoll incursion into goblin and human territories.  Or it's a religious war wherein mortals seek to overthrow the gods of civilization and reinstall the primordial gods (or demon-kings).  Or mortality is an evolutionary phase between animal and godhood and the Crusades are an attempt to kick start the next phase of physical-spiritual evolution.
It all depends on who you ask.  It's been going on (non-consecutively) for about 1300 years.

There's also the Dinosauroid-Telepath Crisis brought about by the Hyperspace Leviathans, the Demoniac Succession Crisis and the Reinstatement of Heaven but all of those occur on the "higher" or "outer" planes of reality so most people are unaware that they are happening (and they're better off not knowing).

There's also things like world hunger and poverty but...y'know, that goes without saying.


----------



## Ban

*Question 141: *Opening organs or watching the patterns of birds. How do/did people claim to augur the world, the divine and the future? (And does any of it work?)


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 141: *Opening organs or watching the patterns of birds. How do/did people claim to augur the world, the divine and the future? (And does any of it work?)



I don't know if I'll actually use it.  But for divination I have listed the little whirlibugs you see at the top of the water in a pond.  When you disturb the water, the bugs zip around, and the pattern they make reveals your future.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 141: *Opening organs or watching the patterns of birds. How do/did people claim to augur the world, the divine and the future? (And does any of it work?)



For the true diviners of the future, everything from rolling the bones to playing with guts and even tea leaf readings are all just a sort of focus. And they all used to work as the focuses that they were. This all ended with the Lich Wars, when one of the most powerful prophets cut off all the paths to see the future. So all prophecies and looks into the future now are just guesses and cold reading, due to the path to the undead leaving all things after them as a surprise. Including rather or not the nations would survive them.

For those who used to be sure of what would happen, it is no more. Any attempt at prophecy or trying to look into the future tends to get embarrassing unless one can read the people you're doing it for. And watching bird patterns is just a new hobby coming about. Some sort of naturalists or something.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 141: *Opening organs or watching the patterns of birds. How do/did people claim to augur the world, the divine and the future? (And does any of it work?)



A common - and popular - way to tell the future is to ask a question that can be answered as yes or no.  The fortune teller shuffles a deck of playing cards then reveals each card until either the ten of spades or the nine of hearts turn up.  If the former the answer is "No" & if the latter the answer is "Yes".  If one of these cards is closer to the end of the deck it means it's more a maybe.  If one of these cards is one of the first ten to be revealed it means it'll likely happen.

Reading tea leaves, playing the tiles  (which is called pagbabasa ng mga bloke) or an occassional divine inspiration transmitted through a prophet (a branded mage) is also used.

Officially, fortune telling is discouraged because scriptures state "There is no such thing as destiny."


----------



## Ban

*Question 142: *How ought a member of the nobility behave in broad lines? (And how ought a member of royal nobility behave?)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 142: *How ought a member of the nobility behave in broad lines? (And how ought a member of royal nobility behave?)



One must behave as if they are powerful and stoic and that nothing can be seen to break them. This rarely is the reality, as nobles come in many forms,  including easily cowered and more then a little dumb. Often what they present is a facade of what they are supposed to be. Though every once in a while you get truly noble nobles. They must also be intelligent enough to take on various plots and usually have a good sword arm or enough money to afford a good bodyguard.

Royal nobility is supposed to be an even higher version of it and to make it to the top the families have usually winnowed out the worst of the family through plots, warfare and incompetence getting the better of them. So this has led to them actually being very good under pressure, able to step into a fight and plot. Even the worst plotters, wood elves by far, their royalty is still good at plots and playing people off of each other. Even if they'd rather take the issues personally in hand.


----------



## Ban

*Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world? 

What sounds are used? Clicking sounds? Growling sounds? Sounds humans can't pronounce?
What's the base number in counting systems? 10 like ours, or 12 like the Sumerians, or... 
Has the zero been thought-up yet? 
How did the alphabet and counting systems come about, and are they unified over your world? If so, how?


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world?


This one is a bit difficult to answer but here goes:
Cyrom has shifted over to the common tongue (English) so Cyromnean is nearly dead. Still learning about the old language so can't say much. Numbers are the same as ours but they are written in Roman Numerals. There isn't really a set base in the number system but in the monetary system, the number base is 25 ($2.50, $250, $500).


----------



## MrNybble

Ban said:


> *Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world?



The only alphabet and number system I gave any thought to is the one dragons use. Make the framework complex. An alphabet with only twelve letters that are very simple because the dragon must draw these out with claws most of the time. The hard part is learning how to use them as the letters change meaning depending on where they are in relationship to each other. To make it even harder to learn, the letters are written in complete circles starting from the outside and working their way inward. So you must know what you will write and how much before you even start.

Pronouncing is a based on growling and tongue slapping. Head gestures are also used to emphasize certain sounds and change its meaning. Very few can speak words from other races like humans because most just lack the articulation and pallet to do so.

Numbers are written using the same letters as the alphabet. Based on the same twelve as the letters.

All this came about as the dragons that can understand these concepts make up about one percent of them. The leading class that guards their precious language from others even their own kind. Wanting to pass on their knowledge to whoever they deem worthy, but not wanting others to have it. Even with dozens of different variations, there is a core that's understandable by most that try to learn it. Finer details are a mystery unless they know the local dialect. Also it's used for spell work that makes for a whole new learning curve separate from the spoken version but using the same letters and structure.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world?
> 
> What sounds are used? Clicking sounds? Growling sounds? Sounds humans can't pronounce?
> What's the base number in counting systems? 10 like ours, or 12 like the Sumerians, or...
> Has the zero been thought-up yet?
> How did the alphabet and counting systems come about, and are they unified over your world? If so, how?



When the Tarakan Empire was created they initially used the same alphabet as that of the Occidental Empire but, as the Empire began to expand, it became clear to the Tatakan Imperial rulers that the Occidental alphabet, which used pictographs not unlike Chinese, was too cumbersome, especially as the Tarakan Empire mostly used writing for taxation, trade, accounting and stock-taking rather than literature so they wanted an alpha-numeric system that would be easy to write, especially in conditions where people didn't have access to ink wells and quills, such as in the spice plantations.  The result was the Tarakan Alphabet.  It is based on a series of strokes to indicate words and a line with dashes to indicate numbers.  Zero (as in nothing) is indicated by the symbol "x" while the symbol for zero when it is part of a number such as ten it's indicated as an "-". In Tarakanese the minus symbol is "o".

In the remoter islands a language using raised dots (or small holes if using rock or stone) evolved.  It's not unlike Braille except it uses eight dots instead of six dots.  The seventh dot indicates a number and the eighth dot indicates punctuation or a mathematical symbol.

The Tarakan language is spoken through words. It was the local language of the original island that broke away from the Occidental Empire.  Over time the Tarakan language evolved into High Tarakanese which is used in literature and government documents and Low Tarakanese which is used in business and everyday use.  There are also many regional dialects and languages but learning Tarakanese is compulsory in all regions and is the language of Imperial rule.


----------



## Ban

*Question 144:* What's the range of colours your fantasy folk can observe? (The standard red/yellow/blue? Do any of your folk miss one of these like dogs for example do (only see yellow and blue)? Do any of them see ultraviolet or infrared? Does your world contain 'colours' unknown in ours? If so to any of these, how do the folk benefit from or mitigate their circumstances?)


----------



## Ban

*Question 145: *What's the most common comfort food?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world?
> 
> What sounds are used? Clicking sounds? Growling sounds? Sounds humans can't pronounce?
> What's the base number in counting systems? 10 like ours, or 12 like the Sumerians, or...
> Has the zero been thought-up yet?
> How did the alphabet and counting systems come about, and are they unified over your world? If so, how?




Once again, this is one of my ones that I just used standards and really didn't expand much upon. I just use the 'assume it's the English alphabet' and as for numbers, someone had to have found zero. It's not something I've really stretched my mind about.



Ban said:


> *Question 144:* What's the range of colours your fantasy folk can observe? (The standard red/yellow/blue? Do any of your folk miss one of these like dogs for example do (only see yellow and blue)? Do any of them see ultraviolet or infrared? Does your world contain 'colours' unknown in ours? If so to any of these, how do the folk benefit from or mitigate their circumstances?)



There is a mage sight is a secondary sight common throughout Eld, basically allowing to look on the magic level to see how powerful people are. Of course, looking at a super powerful person in it can blind a person. Eyesight can be morphed due to magic too, so some races can see in the dark or in infrared or even by heat sight. Not to mention there's potions and spells to do this too. Some can even smell colors and can see on differing light levels. Though the mage sight is the most commonly used in stories.



Ban said:


> *Question 145: *What's the most common comfort food?


 Seems to be with my characters, beer and meat skewers. Something quick, tasty and served at a bar or on the street. Otherwise within the world, I'd say a meat heavy meal, probably covered in gravy of some sorts.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *Question 145: *What's the most common comfort food?


So these are more of delicacies than comfort foods but this is what I found. (Had to do some research to answer this!  ) Acquacotta, Sea urchins, Escargot, and Percebes.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 145: *What's the most common comfort food?



maanghang na baka at prutas sa isang stick or simply baka-kebab for short.  Basically spiced fruit and beef on a stick.


----------



## Ban

*Question 146:* You'll be sent on a one-way trip to your world by tomorrow afternoon, what will you be packing? (Will it be enough?)


----------



## blondie.k

Download



__ blondie.k
__ Oct 24, 2019








Ban said:


> *Question 146:* You'll be sent on a one-way trip to your world by tomorrow afternoon, what will you be packing? (Will it be enough?)


Well, since I don't own any Cyromnean money, I guess I would pack some clothes that are inconspicuous such as this.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





And food that won't spoil easily. So kinda like rations: dried meat, dried fruit, and like some cheese and bread. And I would pack some weapons but not guns as that would cause a major issue in Cyrom. Other than that, bedding, journals, medical supplies, and my lucky pendant. Everything else I could need, I'd get from Cyrom.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 146:* You'll be sent on a one-way trip to your world by tomorrow afternoon, what will you be packing? (Will it be enough?)



It was nice knowing you. And the internets. Clothes, obviously, my guns, little though they'd actually do. Maybe a shovel and a pitchfork. There's not really too much I could bring without some hope of it not only being a one way trip, but a rather more literal one way. If I'm lucky than I'll hit up with some common housing and find a job and hopefully get by. And never, ever step out of the (questionable) safety of where I end up at. Hope I land near the orcs.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 146:* You'll be sent on a one-way trip to your world by tomorrow afternoon, what will you be packing? (Will it be enough?)



I'll be packing a lot of dysentry tablets as it will take time to adjust to the rich and spicy food.  I'd take books so I can show the people in the world I'm moving to where I came from.  I'll need rugby balls, cricket balls, wickets and cricket bats so I can introduce rugby union and cricket to these people.  And I will need my shots as I will be going from an oceanic temperate climate where the weather changes every few hours to a tropical one.  Being a week away from 50 getting work won't be easy because they still use typewriters and filing cabinets over there.  Contraceptive pills will be useful as I could show them to chemists over there and let them figure out how to make them.  Once that is done I'd become the Bill Gates of contraceptive pills!  I'll be rich!  

As for clothes etc I'll buy them when I get there.


----------



## Ban

*Question 147: *Spas, massage parlours, wellness centres, hot springs and more. Where do your folk go to relax their bodies? (Are these civic or religious? Who instituted them? Who keeps them tidy? Are they profit-oriented, a charity or a public good?)


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 147: *Spas, massage parlours, wellness centres, hot springs and more. Where do your folk go to relax their bodies? (Are these civic or religious? Who instituted them? Who keeps them tidy? Are they profit-oriented, a charity or a public good?)



Surprisingly, spas and massage parlors exist. So do hot springs. Most are profit oriented and I don't think there's too much religious aspect unless the drow are involved. Though those instituted are either heavily drow, elves from the Celestial East or humans who have an understanding of what exactly leisure time is. Granted, the only named spa I have right now is called The Pink Lotus, which sounds more like a classy brothel then a spa. It is headed by drow, so it's to be named that way.

As for who keeps them tidy? They're called workers. They get paid to do the job. Or volunteer to do it. And given some standards for cleanliness, tidiness and when to ignore those happy endings that happen from time to time.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 147: *Spas, massage parlours, wellness centres, hot springs and more. Where do your folk go to relax their bodies? (Are these civic or religious? Who instituted them? Who keeps them tidy? Are they profit-oriented, a charity or a public good?)



Virtually all temple plazas have Meditation and Relaxation facilities which consist of public baths, message facilities, cold rooms (for the summer) & saunas (for the winter), gyms, exercise yards, hair and beauty salons, barbers and spas.  

These facilities are gender neutral except for the following:

1. Facilities located near temples dedicated to Abulu are strictly male only.
2. Facilities located near temples dedicated to Ufrudit are strictly female only.
3. Facilities located near temples dedicated to Dyunisus are reserved for those who are viewed as transgender. 

These facilities are not necessarily run by the temples.  Some are run by local health authorities.  Others are run by religious and non-religious charities.  

Temple plazas have always been places of trade, public gatherings and outdoor worship so having Meditation and Relaxation facilities here made practical sense.  

There are also stand alone facilities operated by local authorities or private operators in areas of natural beauty or areas like hot springs.


----------



## Ban

*Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?



The Lich Wars is the single biggest 'what if', but as it is just the ending of a long chain of wars, revenge and blood spilling that can be traced back thousands of years it has to start with a really early divergence. And even further back in order to stop the Elder of Life from being corrupted and therefore not being imprisoned within the City of Life within the jungles of the Southern Reaches. Fortunately (or unfortunately as the case may be) there are alt universes where these things have not happened. Though there are just as many where the undead succeeded, leaving dead universes. Another big 'what if' in this chain is if Solans (later the Lich titled The Singer) had not gone to the City of Life on a quest. It is one of the big catalysts but not the only one, because the Corruption had already started finding ways to help warp the powerful of the world. It honestly didn't take much, as the nature of mortals did most the work. There are a lot of 'what if's' for Eld. And a lot of them have been answered.


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?


I guess it would be the end of destiny.  As in, destiny and fate once existed in the universe but now it doesn’t.  For most people, it’s likely a comforting idea to think that there is some grand plan to the world and for everyone’s lives but there isn’t one.
I have no idea how the setting would look if destiny was still a thing.  No one really knows what destiny’s grand plan was.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?



What if the Tarakan Empire had gone with Operation E during the Great War?

The Tarakan Empire turned the Great War into a World War when they launched an invasion of Terra Australis to the south.  Terra Australis had an agreement with the Occidental Republic that in the event of war with the Tarakan Empire the Occidental Republic would come to its defence.  Tarakanese diplomats knew this and repeatedly told the Emperor not to support plans to attack Terra Australis (Operation A).  

By attacking Terra Australis the Tarakan Empire effectively guaranteed the Great War would be a World War.  It also forced the Tarakan Empire to fight a war on land with an army that still relied heavily upon infantry and horses.  

Historians ask what might've happened if the Tarakan Empire went with Operation E and seized all the islands of the Great Western Sea instead.  

For starters the Occidental Republic would've stayed out of the conflict as it had no obligations to defend those islands.  The Tarakan Imperial Navy was the world's largest navy so no other country would've risked taking them on at sea.  It also would've allowed them to totally dominate trade in the Great Western Sea.  This would've given the Empire the ability to dictate trade terms with Terra Australis, giving them virtually unlimited access to the mineral wealth of that country.

Why was Operation E rejected?  

The Tarakan Empire's political and military leadership under-estimated the economic, strategic and political worth of the shipping routes of the Great Western Sea and the island chains within that area.  They also assumed the Occidental Republic would not be able to mobilize as quickly as they did and that the Occidental Republic would not risk attacking the Tarakan Empire's continental regions when their military was already embroiled in a bitter war with the Orissa Empire.


----------



## Ban

*Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ban said:


> *Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?


The biggest What If has to be the Battle of the Road, where the legions of the Nesan invaders were thrown back. But if the coalition had been just a little more fractious than it already was, it could have gone another way. However, what would become Linese was still cut off from resupply from home and at the end of a long supply line. Truth be told, even with victory they wouldn't have been able to conquer much more. However, it would have secured their conquest of the Neisham Hills and they wouldn't have had to fight over them in the centuries afterwards.
Especially since the Irelian Empire's decline would most certainly have been hastened by this defeat.



Ban said:


> *Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)


A couple of ways. You could try to find some remnant of Inza magitech, but figuring out how to get that to work would require grasping reality in 8 dimensions. Or you could try heading for ruins of Eban, where the skin of reality is at its thinnest. Though you're more liable to end up in the demon realm than earth.


----------



## Devor

Ban said:


> *Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)



You would try to pass into one of the many different "otherworlds" and from there look for an entrance to earth.

The seelie otherworld is a parallel hollow world accessed through a small number of secret gateways under the ground.  First you'd have to find one, then travel a looong way through the dangerous and chaotic otherworld, and then come out from under our north pole.

Different otherworlds may be shorter, longer, wilder, or more dangerous. It may take things like a blood sacrifice or a battlefield to open their gates, and on the other end you may have to wait for WWIII to break out for an opening to appear on earth.  It may take a celestial alignment, or an agreement from the gathered spirits, or a volcanic eruption.  Each otherworld has its own magic system and its own conditions that apply.


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)



You just sent me there on a one way trip, so who says you can successfully escape? Besides, why would you? You're now a decently successful cheesemonger and part time crime novelist who set up a nice little bit of world traveling and sometimes food critic. You have sent assassins on people and taken dangerous college courses, mostly by simply going to college. The easiest way, as is always, to try to leave, is to go to the drow. As long as you know about their portal network. Best case scenario is you end up Nexus Earth or follow the other version of you that get's to eat even more food and can enter and leave at will.


----------



## Ban

Orc Knight said:


> You just sent me there on a one way trip, so who says you can successfully escape? Besides, why would you? You're now a decently successful cheesemonger and part time crime novelist who set up a nice little bit of world traveling and sometimes food critic. You have sent assassins on people and taken dangerous college courses, mostly by simply going to college. The easiest way, as is always, to try to leave, is to go to the drow. As long as you know about their portal network. Best case scenario is you end up Nexus Earth or follow the other version of you that get's to eat even more food and can enter and leave at will.



I'm ever so slightly jealous of what Ban in Eld has managed to achieve, but I estimate my chances of continuing survival over there rather low  If you win at roulette ten times in a row it might be time to head home before you lose at the eleventh.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)



Like the Hotel California you can check out any time you please but you can never leave.  So now that you have arrived you won't be going back.  Besides, why would you?  The food is richer and healthier, there's no distractions like TV and Internet, the people look better and there's magic.  And airships.  Airships, damn it!


----------



## Ban

*I'm afraid that coming up with new questions with the same scale as the previous ones has become rather difficult without falling back on topics that have already been discussed in our 150 questions. Because of this, I've decided to make this chapter and this question the last ones in the Daily Worldbuilding Prompt. I like clear endings. Thank you all for engaging in the threads, I've loved reading all of the answers from all your lovely worlds from Hron trees to blood-thirsty elves to delightful tropical islands and more. I hope my questions were of some help to you as well.

Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?


----------



## Orc Knight

Ban said:


> *Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?



The insanity and the ever coming change that looms over it. And despite the blood thirsty elves, it's a world that will get better. Get invaded by aliens and go into Science Fantasy and perhaps even beyond that. It's a culmination of idea's and things since I started writing (only a bit more poorer then I do now) and some of the themes and the like that end up eventually crossing all of them. It's a crazy, oft mad and terrifying place with it's own beauty to me. From the deadly Fea forest to the farthest reaches of the Red Sands desert, the Everember Isles to Paradise and the (sometimes homicidal) moons above it is to me a fairly amazing place.

Also, the food always sounds really good in my head and there's lots of it. Even if sometimes it's best just not to ask.


----------



## Gotis

Ban said:


> *Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?


My world started as an idea to combine every mythological and fantasy creature into one setting. It's been paired down quite a bit from that. My favorite thing about my world is that it's a big place spanning the globe with a cross section of human cultures which forces me to be more inventive with my fantasy cultures.

Thank you for all you've done. These are amazing questions. They showed me how much more there is to build!


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ban said:


> *Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?


My world, or region I should say, is all about the aftermath. The world ending threat is centuries past, as is the crisis of two cultures clashing. Now, all of that debris is swirling around and interacting. Life didn't stop, though the epic story did.


----------



## blondie.k

Ban said:


> *I'm afraid that coming up with new questions with the same scale as the previous ones has become rather difficult without falling back on topics that have already been discussed in our 150 questions. Because of this, I've decided to make this chapter and this question the last ones in the Daily Worldbuilding Prompt. I like clear endings. Thank you all for engaging in the threads, I've loved reading all of the answers from all your lovely worlds from Hron trees to blood-thirsty elves to delightful tropical islands and more. I hope my questions were of some help to you as well.
> 
> Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?


As sad as this is, I hope that we _*all*_ have gotten ideas and good use out of all this. There are many reasons that my world is special, but I think the number one reason I continue to come back is that it's home. There's something about Cyrom that feels like home and despite all the terrors and possible harm it holds, it feels warm. It feels welcoming. It feels like my own. And I hope that others will feel that way too.


----------



## WooHooMan

Ban said:


> *I'm afraid that coming up with new questions with the same scale as the previous ones has become rather difficult without falling back on topics that have already been discussed in our 150 questions. Because of this, I've decided to make this chapter and this question the last ones in the Daily Worldbuilding Prompt. I like clear endings. Thank you all for engaging in the threads, I've loved reading all of the answers from all your lovely worlds from Hron trees to blood-thirsty elves to delightful tropical islands and more. I hope my questions were of some help to you as well.
> 
> Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?



You’ve done this forum a great service, my friend.
This is one of the few threads I’ve enjoyed reading more than I’ve enjoyed contributing.

To answer the question: this setting I got was meant to just be an amalgamation of things I like.  The setting is just candy to me: it might not have a lot of substance but I love it.

I guess with all settings, I keep coming back because I think they’re cool and interesting.  Not because they have a gimmick that appeals to me on some kind of deep intellectual level.


----------



## Miles Lacey

Ban said:


> *Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?



Even if I have to dodge the occasional roc, the spicy foods do send me to the toilet until my stomach settles down, there are the occasional rogue mages and secret police making notes about what I might say when I get up on a soap box in the temple plaza and call for the establishment of a republican form of government, not all the ladies are as good looking or the men as handsome as in my head and it's wet, hot and humid much of the time it sure as hell beats my real life of living in a caravan (not by choice) with bugger all to show for fifty years of my life.

These questions have made me think about my world building and made the world of my work in progress a more in-depth world than even I would've thought possible.  Thanks for all those questions.  Loved them all.


----------



## Vaporo

All right! I can finally get around to answering the rest of these questions!

*Question 140: *What's the biggest ongoing crisis?

The return of the Fel from the planet Gen. The Fel have been unable to attack Dor for a millennia and a half. However, since Antisans started growing Hron trees their avenue of attack has reopened and allowed them to raze the city of Talive. Each attack degrades the barrier between the worlds, and eventually the Fel will be free to roam the world and destroy whatever they please.

*Question 141: *Opening organs or watching the patterns of birds. How do/did people claim to augur the world, the divine and the future? (And does any of it work?)

Not something I've ever really thought much about. Some superstitious Untians may believe that the position of the planets and the phase of Gen during a person's birth determines their destiny. In Kumbaska, fortune telling is frowned upon by the Amul. However, some people still believe that burning incense in a closed room and paying attention to the subsequent fever dreams can actually be prophetic. Of course, none of it actually works. Seeing the future is impossible, with one exception.

Azizzi, god of Time, is the only remaining cosmic being in my world aside from the Generals, but has been rendered nearly powerless since his brother severed away his memories. He is capable of seeing many possible futures, but is unable to tell which one will actually come to pass. He tries to steer the world in whatever small ways he still can, but is ultimately still basically just a bystander at this point.

I wish I had been talking about a different writing project I'm working on, since in that setting all magic is based on seeing the future. There, it is done by injecting oneself with powerful mind-altering drugs.

*Question 142: *How ought a member of the nobility behave in broad lines? (And how ought a member of royal nobility behave?)

Generally speaking, not too different from what you'd expect. Be composed, professional, able to hold your own in an argument. In the past, fighting prowess was more highly valued than it is now, but tournaments are still held in which every major family usually sends at least one fighter. Specific to Untia, nobles are generally expected to be able to hold their liquor and know their limits when it comes to alcohol. To be seen sloppy drunk when outside your own household is beyond shameful.

The royal nobility is much the same, but with generally higher standards relative to their position of power.

*Question 143:* A, B, C, easy as a 1, 2, 3. What are the alphabet and counting systems like in your world?


What sounds are used? Clicking sounds? Growling sounds? Sounds humans can't pronounce?
What's the base number in counting systems? 10 like ours, or 12 like the Sumerians, or...
Has the zero been thought-up yet?
How did the alphabet and counting systems come about, and are they unified over your world? If so, how?
Yet another question that I have desperately avoided answering in any sort of detail! Untian mathematics is fairly advanced, reaching at least to Calculus and Differential Equations. Kumbaska, much less so, but they've certainly invented the idea of a zero. All counting systems in my world are base-ten. I will not question this. You will not question this. Questioning this makes both our heads hurt. We are moving on now.

For now, all languages in my world have sounds identical to those used in English unless I decide otherwise for flavor purposes. Perhaps I will change that in the future, but that would be an endeavor far beyond the scope of this thread. Besides, that would require, you know, actually learning something about linguistics.

Ah! Written language! Finally, something I can talk about. When the Unts first came north, they had no written language. However, they knew _of_ written language, and soon the smart people of Untia developed a writing system of their own that has persisted nearly unchanged to this day. Written Untian is entirely pictographic, where each word is represented by a unique image. While it is based on ancient spoken Untian, it is almost totally disconnected from any modern spoken language. Written language is very consistent across all of the Untian nations. When Untians from different nations meet, they will often communicate not by means of a human translator, but by written word. There are a few thousand base glyphs reminiscent of Egyptian hieroglyphs, each of which communicate vague, simple ideas. Words like "animal," "run," "big," etc. More complicated glyphs are made by recombining these base glyphs into new ideas. If a specific set of sounds must be communicated, then they combine symbols whose spoken equivalents in Ancient Untian sound similar and hope that somebody at the destination can speak Ancient Untian. The name "Robert" might be the glyph for "Rob" placed next to the glyph for "burnt."

Forward-thinking individuals have also invented phonetic languages, hoping to do away with the confusing mess that is written Untian, but none have yet to catch on.

*Question 144:* What's the range of colours your fantasy folk can observe? (The standard red/yellow/blue? Do any of your folk miss one of these like dogs for example do (only see yellow and blue)? Do any of them see ultraviolet or infrared? Does your world contain 'colours' unknown in ours? If so to any of these, how do the folk benefit from or mitigate their circumstances?)

Sorry, nothing to say here. Colors are perfectly normal. Closest thing would be a person learning to exit their physical body and exploring the world in spirit form. But, if they perceive colors at all then it is just their mind trying to process the raw, unadulterated _perception_ that a spirit form grants. Some Grat may observe higher or lower frequencies than humans can perceive, but that's about it.

*Question 145: *What's the most common comfort food?

YES! FINALLY! A food question to which the answer is not hron fruit!

Deep-fried, grease-slathered, butter dripping chicken is probably the most common comfort food, probably followed in close second by lard pies, which are exactly as disgusting as they sound to everyone except the people who eat them religiously.

There is also a stereotype among Untians that Antisans, when stressed, rush to the nearest dairy farm and suckle directly from the cow. Gross exaggeration of course, but Antisans do tend to eat a lot of cheese when they've had a long day and need to calm down.

Also, ice cream is now possible, thanks to the recent invention of steam power and refrigeration along with the recipe being imported from Halgol. So, expect to see ice cream parlors popping up in wealthy neighborhoods.

*Question 146:* You'll be sent on a one-way trip to your world by tomorrow afternoon, what will you be packing? (Will it be enough?)

Simple. Every science, math, and engineering textbook that I can get my hands on. I'll sell my "inventions" and become obscenely rich. Also, a lot of guns and ammunition to deal with muggs. I'd also make sure to include a manuscript containing all of the eldritch secrets of the universe so that I can work to prevent its inevitable destruction. Who knows. I might even "invent" enough stuff to beat back even the Generals.

*Question 147: *Spas, massage parlours, wellness centres, hot springs and more. Where do your folk go to relax their bodies? (Are these civic or religious? Who instituted them? Who keeps them tidy? Are they profit-oriented, a charity or a public good?)

Spas and masseuses do exist, but are usually reserved for the wealthy who can afford them. They're almost always a business, but I suppose that a religiously oriented Untian hot spring or spa could exist.

In Kumbaska, a regular massage is almost considered a necessity of life, almost on the same level as a comfortable bed. Everyone is taught from a young age how to correctly give a massage. Family and friends will usually massage each others' backs after long days of work.


----------



## Vaporo

*Question 148: *What's the biggest 'What if?' in your world's history, and how would your world look if things had gone the other way?

History is nothing but a long chain of "What if"s. What if Lee Harvey Oswald has missed? What if Hitler had been successful at art? Tiny changes have huge consequences.

Buuuuuut... I think that the biggest one is "What if the Alstalia found the fatal error in in their spell and were not killed when they created the Barrier Between the Worlds."

If the Alstalia were to survive, the Generals would still make a pact with the Fel, since there would be no disadvantage in doing so with their low remaining population. However, the pact would probably take a very different form. The Amulkine empire would not collapse, at least not at first. Near the end of the war between the Fel and the Amulkine empire, a few Alstalia has some grandiose ideas of being worshiped as gods. Eventually, these ideas could gain momentum, and they may use their magical powers to set themselves up as such.

However, eventually they would need to replenish their power. Since that Alstalia had trapped fifty thousand Fel, they would at first have a nearly unlimited supply of magical unsundo to work with. They would create unimaginable great works that would hold the empire together for a time, but eventually their power would wane as they slowly killed their supply of trapped Fel. So, they would make near-indestructable armor and weapons and take down the Barrier so that they may venture onto Gen to capture more Fel.

Then, the Generals would strike. Since the Alstalia had released their supply of unsundo back into the world, the population of Fel would be able to recover to its pre-war levels unassisted. When they take down the Barrier, fifty thousand Fel would rush across the bridge and onto Dor so that they could ravage the world. The Alstalia would probably be killed in the initial charge, but if they weren't then there would be little they could do against the shape-shifting hordes at this point. The world would belong to the Fel, and by extension the Generals, unless Raldan the Immortal were to find a way to calm the enraged Fel and undo the damage they had caused.

*Question 149:* I'm approaching the end of my stay on your world. In what manners could I attempt to return to earth? (Would/Could I be successful?)

Well, if such a way of returning existed (it probably doesn't), it would be in the cosmically incomprehensible unreality of the Land of the Gods.

To get there, you must escape your current plane of reality. Unfortunately, most of the exploitable holes have been patched, save one. The Deep Pit of Tule. Located along the north coast of Tule, the Deep Pit is exactly what is says on the tin. A really, really deep pit about thirty feet across. Each year, thousands of Tulvians gather at the Pit to worship the Generals. Many will jump in the pit in hopes of catching a glimpse of the Generals. Most fail and land in the sea cave at the bottom, but a few succeed since the pit is actually a hole in reality itself.

Jumping in is, for obvious reasons, actually a terrible idea. Instead, bring climbing equipment and rappel down the hole. The Tulvians won't mind. They'll just think you're some sort of weirdo. Rappelling down is less likely to get you out of reality than jumping, but is also infinitely more repeatable. It'll probably take you a few weeks and several dozen attempts, but you'll get there eventually. Look for cracks and crevices in the side of the pit. They'll usually be obvious and you'll be shocked you never noticed it before. Climbing through one of these will usually take you outside of reality... or just get you stuck in a crack. It's not an exact science, ok?

Once you're through, you'll probably perceive the Land of the Gods as either an enormous cavern or a flat plane with mountains in the distance. Behind you there will be something you perceive as a massive fortress or mountain, out of which you just crawled. Somewhere nearby, there will be ten tall dark figures staring at the fortress. These are the Generals. Do not go near them. They are aware of the hole out of which you just crawled and it is too small for them to fit through, but if they notice you they will still interrogate you for whatever information they can get. You will also be dragging a heavy weight along behind you. This is your physical body. It is useless here, but for obvious reasons you should not discard it, no matter how tempting it may be.

Beyond that, you're on your own. The Land of the Gods is an eldritch landscape full of incomprehensible abominations and imperceptible nightmares. Navigate at your own risk, mortal. I'll offer two other pieces of advice.

For one, never look up at the sky. Nothing good ever comes from looking at the sky in the Land of the Gods. The Land of the Gods is all that exists. The sky contains all that is beyond our petty ideas of whether or not they exist, and is therefore alien on a scale that not even the Land of the Gods can match. Much mightier beings than you have been driven mad (or perhaps to true sanity) by looking at the sky. Then again, perhaps the sky holds your key to getting home.

And second, if you ever encounter what you perceive to be an empty well, perhaps with scorch marks around its base, turn around and walk away. Do not attempt to look in it. Do not attempt to draw water from it. Flee. It is a bad place. You will find nothing there.

*Question 150: *As a final departure, what would you like to say about your world? What makes it so special, interesting or even homely? What keeps pulling you back in?

Well, I've asked this question to myself many times. Do I keep coming back simply because it's my first well-developed, fleshed-out world? Or, is there something more. In many ways, what I've created is a fairly standard fantasy world. But, I just can't bear to think of abandoning this project or starting over. Really, I've put all the things I find fascinating into this world. Cohesive magic system that meshes with the world's history? Check. Eldritch abominations? Check. Magic so intense that it warps the very foundations of logic itself? Check. Evil Plants? Check. Steampunk? I mean, when I started I actively did not want steampunk in this world, but somehow a bit of it managed to sneak in there anyways. So, Check. Easy to set a story that involves nobles in without having to write a bunch of tedious hard-to-follow political subplots? Check (My villains tend to use scheming, politics, and bureaucracy as their primary means of evildoing. Tells you what I think of political stories).

Overall, I've just done everything I could to make this world interesting in my eyes, so yeah. I find this world fascinating and want to explore it more.


----------



## Avadyyrm

I don't actually have Giants In my world. I have Trolls, and mountain trolls are the biggest among them, with  Some standing 12 feet tall. Also Gore Wurms are about eighty feet long, and they are about twenty feet in diameter. Gao worms are smaller, with their body fifteen feet in diameter, and are fifty feet long. Dragons are rare, with the biggest ever at over one hundred feet, and fifty feet tall. Vamyyr are around ten feet tall. However, some demons, and abomination, can be taller, but most people do not believe in them and, very few records of them exist, and even fewer people have seen a glimpse of them. There are rumors of very large creatures hidden deep in the earth, and and sea, but if they exist they are never seen.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Avadyyrm said:


> I don't actually have Giants In my world. I have Trolls, and mountain trolls are the biggest among them, with  Some standing 12 feet tall. Also Gore Wurms are about eighty feet long, and they are about twenty feet in diameter. Gao worms are smaller, with their body fifteen feet in diameter, and are fifty feet long. Dragons are rare, with the biggest ever at over one hundred feet, and fifty feet tall. Vamyyr are around ten feet tall. However, some demons, and abomination, can be taller, but most people do not believe in them and, very few records of them exist, and even fewer people have seen a glimpse of them. There are rumors of very large creatures hidden deep in the earth, and and sea, but if they exist they are never seen.


That was a reply to question 101


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> * Question 102: *Skål, Proost, Cheers and Salut. What words do your folk utter when toasting? (And what other rituals do they have? Do they raise the glass? Tap it with a spoon? What would be appropriate at what occassion?)


The most important, or respected person will taste the drink/food first, and declare whether or not it is good. If it is not good, the host suffers great shame. Even among warring clans, or nation's, this is (almost) always respected. A speech may be given before or after tasting, and if done after, always with a gracious thanks to the host. "It is good" is a common utterance among people.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?





Ban said:


> *Question 103:* Can you tell me about a minority culture in your world, whom are largey unknown by most of your world's residence?


The free orcs. They are despised by most men, because they are orcs, and by most orcs, becuase they choose not to live like most orcs, doing deeds for the Shadow. They however, are a good people, but rough


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 104:* Do the elderly retire? If so, what would be the stereotypical way someone would spend their old aage? If not, why not?


Depends on the culture. For example, among the orcs if you become old (which is rare), you will be sent out into the world to die, or fed to beasts, or abominations. Among humans, depending on the nation, the elderly are cared for, but some despise the old. In Valaacar, the elderly are respect greatly,


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 106:* Hangovers. How hard does the alcohol hit your fantasy races, and what cures have they concocted for it? (Bonus: Do the cures actually work?)


There is of court, the common rum, beer, or other alcoholic beer made by locals. The best are by dwarves. There is a version of weed, which I just forgot the name of, as well. Hangovers depend on the race, and how much drunk. Dwarves are hard to get actually drunk, but can get boisterous quickly. Remedies are sold everywhere, and a common tactic of inkeepers is to get a person drunk, then sell them a remedy. Some remedies include special plants, or tonics, but the effectiveness of those vary. Magic can be used as a remedy as well, though one must be well versed in magic to be able to accomplish that task, and few Spell Weaver's do, they regard drunks as dirt.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 108: *From elephants to fighter fleets. What's the most awe-inspiring form of transportation around? (Is it awe-inspiring due to its size? Its sound? Is it state-of-the-art or long-established?)


Gao worms. These beasts tunnel through rock quickly and provide great passage through mountains. When burrowing a new passage, they can carry troops in their very long stomach. Only orcs use them however. The most awe, or fear inducing sight is a great stoney heard erupting from the earth, and forces of the Shadow pouring out of it. Also, large realm portals can be achieved, with a point in space turning, and the other realms reflection in that space, but no sound come from this. Otherwise, hoof it


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 109: *Hush... we shouldn't be seen talking, but let's say I wanted someone to 'disappear' in your world, who should I ideally approach? (And who would I actually approach?)


Their are several assassin's assassin's guilds in my world. They are are known, but never found. Usually you must know someone who knows someone. But an easy way to find someone to accomplish your task, is go to a local bar, order a drink, and wait. Someone will approach you, though it depends on how much they think of your purse, and their skills may not be that great. The most well known group is Deaths Pale Hand. They will approach you, if you are a position of wealth or power, and let you know their services are available, and how to contact them. If you do not follow any rules they set on communicating with them, they will "disappear" you. Deaths Pale Hand, is the most accomplished, and powerful "guild" in the world. They do not take sides however. There are rumors that  Ermanthia is major place of their residence, but they are only rumors.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> With that ghastly business out of the way...
> 
> *Question 110:* What's a typical autumn meal? (Bonus: Breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks?)


Anything hearty, and warm. Spices are very prevalent. Chicken roasts, bread, gravy's, soups, beef, lamb, biscuits, and pies. Pumpkins do not exist.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 111: *What is something from our world that people in your world couldn't care less about? Why?


Sports teams. Particularly football. Sports tend to be bloody entertainment, rather than skill.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 112:* If I decided to move to your world, and you wanted to keep me out, what fact would you bring up to scare me off?


The Shadow realm is attempting to take over the realm of Light. You might be killed because you didn't say the right thing before you took a drink. Wars are brewing all over the world. Depending on where you come in, you could become a slave, or conscripted to fight in a war hungry state. You might be killed by the unknown. The world is coming to a state where it will either barley survive, or it won't. And there are no places to hide. There may be Lish beautiful places, but they are few, and often times deadly. Or it would be deadly for you to try and get in, depending on your status. It's a very hard cold works here


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 113: *Can you give me a rundown of some of the more peculiar military traditions found in your world? (And what's the reasoning behind them existing?)


Not sure if I'm at that point yet. There isn't necessarily anything strange in how things work...yet. I just haven't added it yet. At least not that I can remember right now.


----------



## Avadyyrm

Ban said:


> *Question 115:* How nationalized is identity in your world? (Do people buy into the imagined community? Has there even been attempts to create them so far, or is personal/regional loyalty common? In case national identity exists, has it gone so far as to create a civil religion? How is this represented?)
> 
> 
> Imagined community - Wikipedia
> Civil religion - Wikipedia


Only in the nation that you exist, and maybe not then, if you have been conquered at some point. The world is too large, and too diverse, for anyone to really unite everyone. Even a major threat that affects everyone, will not get seventy percent of the world to work together


----------

